# Coffin dodger trying to be young again!



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok so this is my first journal done a couple phs and logged on here but wanted to do this just keep me going,

Anyway

Started training at 15 years old and have loved it so much so that I usually become addicted and it takes over my life not in a good way. I have since the beginning trained got to a good point and stopped, few health problems marriage breakups and the usual excuses.

I put off starting again several times because I always let take over, this time I began again just to get a bit fitter no intention of bodybuilding as such.

Anyway enough talk!

First pick was me at 15 years old


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So how old are you now then mate ?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Skip to recent times and found these

Dated 3/8/2012


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

And these are a few done in the last week or so,


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Been cutting since christmas and plan to keep going till aug-sept when I hope to get to around 15% bf as I'm guessing I'm around 20% bf or may be 19% if you squint!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Been doing loads of ss cardio on my bike and this morning for the first time did a bit of hit before walking to work.

Calories wise I'm on 2200 a day if I dont do any training and I add my earned calories on top when I train.

Last week I was 224lbs at 6'4" and 43 years old.

Been eating over 300gms of protein a day and keeping carbs as low as I can.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

This is a fit app screen shot of todays macros which include my night time shake!

I know my fibre is too low but I'm working on that!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Or would of been if taptalk would let me:mad:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Good luck mate, will be popping in to check your progress.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome mate. I will be following with interest. Well done for posting the pics.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok so the old fashion way then.

Average day

Meal 1

2 scoops of whey

5gms psyllium husk

5gms flaxseed

5gms ground almonds

And munch on a couple of almonds

Meal 2

Protein bar

Probar 30 at the moment lovely 31gms of protein 20 gms of carbs

Meal 3

500gms chicken and peppers,

1 natural yoghurt, soon to be replaced with something better

Meal 4

1 scoop of whey

Almonds

Flaxseed

Husks

Meal 5

Meat and... sweet potatoes, squash or similar

Tonight was 2 gammons and scrambled eggs

Meal 6

If calories allow!

Casien shake or quark

Flaxseed

Almonds

Husks

On training days normaly another shake

Only drink water about 4litres a day and about 4 cups of green tea.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Home train so train whenever I can/dont hurt!

At the moment

Day 1

Chest, shoulders and triceps

Day 2

Back and biceps

Day 3

Legs ( struggling with lower back pain at the moment so no heavy squats, although I'm crap at squats I do try!)

This is usually done over fri-sunday if possible if not i do legs in the week.

Cardio just about every day of some kind.

Today

Fasted hit before work then aftet eork 40 mins moderate pace all on exercise bike.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks like a push, pull, legs routine mate.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Looks like a push, pull, legs routine mate.


For now yeah I tend to change about stops me getting bored!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah keep the body guessing is whats it,s all about.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mygym said:


> For now yeah I tend to change about stops me getting bored!


Will be following!

I've started PPL myself this week! Expecting good things!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah keep the body guessing is whats it,s all about.


Exactly even just changing bars, grips or spacing makes all the difference.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I dont train low reps anymore knackered to many parts of my body in the past!

Old school 6-12 reps on most

If I cant do 6 its to heavy if I can fo 12 its time to add weight.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It,s what works for you mate. Not everyone else.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Very good progress there mate. Good luck with it all.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> It,s what works for you mate. Not everyone else.


After all these years I know what feels right now hardest part for me is staying injury free!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

On 24hr call and yes called into work in early hours so no am training!

So knocked off early lol

10 mins on heavy bag, nonstop bar couple of 10 second pauses

10 mins on bike

10 mins on floor to ceiling ball

20 mins on bike


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Todays intake as an example, could be better I know but its improving!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Another 45 mins on bike done.

Now for my quark!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry mate couldnt read the diet but loving the cardio at the moment.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry mate couldnt read the diet but loving the cardio at the moment.


Glad you are lol

No I'm doing cardio ok now never bothered in the past but had a few health scares so determined to get myself sorted this time.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So just had thought,

I hate veg!

So decided I'm going to try and blend/liquidise veg and neck it. May try tub it up take to work drip feed through the day!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Quick 20 mins on bike then walk to work


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I will add I've had sod all sleep again!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

No training tonight!

Lower back v tight back on Voltaire tablets

Weekend weights approaching

Caloies were looking good but

had 3 boxs of protein bars arrive today and had to try one, bbw nice but nearly 40gms of carbs whoops!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back and biceps done

Started with a mid weight superset of,

Wide grip pull down and narrow grip 2 lots of 15 reps to warm up

Then

Overhand chins x4 sets

Underhand x4 sets

Low cable row narrow grip x4

Straight arm oull downs x3

Db curls x4

Cable preacher x3

Concentration curls x3 drop sets


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm getting smaller

Fat going though

3 months down 4 months to go then 1 month steady then size on time!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So fat gut down 1/4" this morning but a lb up?

Could that of been my friday night fish and chips!

Been having more carbs this week to get my fibre up but will be trying to blend some broccoli and bottle up today!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Drop of the old fasted cardio done

I sip on bcaa and glutamine throughout with 1 lt of water

On ex bike

5 mins steady

5 mins of

15 sec flatout, 30 sec steady,

Then

50mins steady to make the hour up.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Morning shake

2 scoops of whey

5gms flaxseed

5gms psyllium husk

5 gms ground almonds

Actimal

Water!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Off man shopping for meat in a bit!

Chicken

Gammon

Steaks


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Raw broccoli blended drink,

Wish me luck!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ffs that if feckin gopping! Half a glass urging to puke. Dont think that will be part of my diet!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Meat sorted

10kg chicken breasts

Couple of 8 0z sirloins

5 10oz gammons

£60


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Dinner


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Reflex bar, followed by 10oz gammon and scrambled eggs for lunch.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Had a warrior rush sample free from bbw so thought I'd give it ago, apart from a hot flush on face I got nothing so wont bother with that again.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest shoulders triceps

I have bcaa, glutamine and carb impact intra training and 1 lt of water.

Flat bench x3 warm ups then 3 working sets

Incline db press x3 sets

Weighted dips x3 sets

Arnold press x3 sets

Lateral raises x3 sets

Cable push down x3 sets

Lying cable extension x3 sets

Rear lateral raises x3 sets


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Post shake is

2 scoops whey

5gms psyllium husk

5 gms ground almonds

5 gms flaxseed

Water

Edit!

And

A bbw protein bar, high carbs!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Pic from today


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Standing different and light different but belly fat going well 5 days between pics,

First pic 1st April

Second 6th April


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

hey mate your going well just looked at your pics from august some difference are you training natural if you are def doing something right... good luck keep it up :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

johnnya said:


> hey mate your going well just looked at your pics from august some difference are you training natural if you are def doing something right... good luck keep it up :thumb:


Chears mate yeah coming off a treat,

August pic?

Ha ha yeah fat bloke one!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

yes mate i thought the first pic was dated august, but knowing me i probably read it wrong... lol



mygym said:


> Chears mate yeah coming off a treat,
> 
> August pic?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

johnnya said:


> yes mate i thought the first pic was dated august, but knowing me i probably read it wrong... lol


No you were right I'm just trying to forget them pics!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

My shoulders and forearms are fried !

Ouch


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Hurt like hell this morning, glad a day of rest but if thats the case why am I sat on this bloody bike again! ?

Before start

5gms bcaa

5gms glutamine

And a turbotherm tablet.

Sip on intra

5gms bcaa

10gms glutamine creatine mix .

1hr fasted steady state done.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back on the bike, feel absolutely knackered before I got on.

30 mins ssc


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Todays intake of fuel was

Meal 1

2 scoops of whey

5gms ground almonds

5gms flaxseed

5gms psyllium husk

Actimal

Water

Meal 2

Reflex protein bar

Meal 3

375gms chicken

Onion

Tomato

Lettuce

Peppers

Ceaser dressing

Tub of quark

Meal 3

1 scoop of whey

5gms almonds

5gms flaxseed

5gms psyllium husk

Bcaa and glutamine while on bike,

Bike

Meal 4

340 gms of gammon

3 scrambled eggs

Meal 5

1 scoop of casien

5gms husk

5gms almonds

5gms flaxseed

Total 2375 calories

Protein 338gms

Fat 77gms

Carbs 78gms

Fibre 24gms

3 1/2 litres of water

Approx 6 cups of green tea.

30 mins cardio burned so if hungry bit left! Hanfull of nuts maybe!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate coming in well. Keep ith the programme it,s working well.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate coming in well. Keep ith the programme it,s working well.


Thanks, need to get more vegetables in though!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fasted cardio/hit

Hope 5 min steady

Then 15sec flatout

30sec steady

And repeat for 10 mins or 5!

Then 5 steady

Did 5mins steady

7 mins hit

8 mins steady, doing now

20 mins done


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs

6 sets of squats

2 sets db lunges

3 sets thigh cutls

3 sets of knee extension

Back in ice again.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Had a tiny little breakdown tonight, absolutely no energy falling over and generally depressed.

Going to cut back on cardio and up calories with a few more carbs for a week or so see if that helps.

Not happy going so well up too a week or so ago knew this was coming, cutting like a monk for 3 months and cleanish before that so a big set back gor me.

I would advise someone else to take a complete week or even 2 off but when did I ever listen to good advise!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Subbed to this mate, good reading.

Are you natty or assisted?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate we all learn from our own mistakes. Sometimes these are the ones that stick in our mind.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Subbed to this mate, good reading.
> 
> Are you natty or assisted?


Natty, done couple of phs before though.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate we all learn from our own mistakes. Sometimes these are the ones that stick in our mind.


I should know better by now I always end up addicted and nothing else matters then bang!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi mate. Full of admiration for you, you've got as good a physique as me and I'm 48. Keep in touch and keep on blasting those pecs!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks ukm what would I do with out strange people to chear me up!

Funny how a couple of nice comments make a difference


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Have another thing to cheer you up


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

You did raise a grin lol thanks


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So I have eaten chocolate tonight!

Half an easter egg followed by a bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes!

Added 40gms of oats to my 2 shakes tomorrow.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

223lbs this morning and another 1/4 off waist, now I'm changing diet and dropping some cardio.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So app says this is my bmr


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So I have raised my calories on days off from 2200 to the dizzy heights of 2500cals

I have been hitting the weights 3 times a week, this will stay the same.

Cardio between 7-10 times a week, i will reduce to 3 Times a week!

Weight training days will be around 3000cals

Try this for a couple of weeks then reevaluate.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Todays intake

Pro 336

Carbs 181

Fat 40

Fibre 25

Calories 2461

This allows for a casien shake later.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Menu from today


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Do you put quark in your mash potato?

Very organised though I must say


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Do you put quark in your mash potato?
> 
> Very organised though I must say


No but you could,

I have it as a yogurt

Not had real potato for months! So had a bit today need a break from hardcore dieting!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

This killing me not training!

Train tomorrow


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Intake for today


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Do you not have any high carb days?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

No, been on next to none for months with good results but thought I would up calories with some carbs for a bit see how I go.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I hate low carbs, feel crap without them!

Have you been cutting for all those months?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah strict no nice food drink sod all

Felt better for no carbs but over did it with cardio I think


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well your looking good for it pal

Nohomo


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Well your looking good for it pal
> 
> Nohomo


Thanks lost 3 1/2" on waste

but lost 1" on arms and 1" on chest


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back and biceps

X4 sets Overhand chins

X3 wide pulldowns

X2 narrow pulldowns

X2 narrow low cable row

X4 underhand chins

X3 db curls

X3 db preacher curls

X3 cable crunchs

Feel good


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Preworkout had maxiraw carb impact

Intra workout had for the first time "xtend" blue rasberry lovely:thumbup:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So todays intake, tonights shake has been added and I may have something else later, training days I can eat more lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

222lbs this morning


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fasted cardio

Bcaa

Glutamine/creatine mix

1 litre water

10 mins on bike

10 mins on treadmill steepest incline

10 bike

10 treadmill steepest incline

40 mins bike

So 1hr 20mins

And feel good!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

As you can see I'm blessed with lots of room, lol better than none I guesd


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Few pics of where I train,


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You've got some stuff there mate!

I train at home too, but it's in a 6x8 shed with a homemade squat rack lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> You've got some stuff there mate!
> 
> I train at home too, but it's in a 6x8 shed with a homemade squat rack lol


Thanks been collecting bits on and off for years.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest shoulder triceps

Flat bench x6 sets

Weighted dips x4 sets

Incline flyes x2

Db presd x3

Lateral raise x3

Cable pushdown x3

Lying cable extension x3

Done felt good again


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Intake for the day


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

hey mate that is a lot of eqiupment in a small space. Well done. How are things with you mentally and physically?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Good thanks cant wait to train!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Doing a lot less cardio (apart from today!) And eating a bit less restricted for a bit.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glad to hear you are lovin the training. how do you feel after cutting the cardio down and being less strict on the diet?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Like I'm not doing enough and will get fatter!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Glad to hear you are lovin the training. how do you feel after cutting the cardio down and being less strict on the diet?


Hows your training going?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

To be honest not trained for a bit due to my daughter having a baby and doing what i can for them. The mind can play some cruel tricks on you when you change your methods, just stick at it for a while mate.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah I remember you saying you were a grandad! Lol bit of break never hurts, just remember to start again. Good luck baby sitting!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate luv the babysitting to be honest. Funnily enough i,m back training monday as i miss it to be honest.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate luv the babysitting to be honest. Funnily enough i,m back training monday as i miss it to be honest.


Good stuff!

I got a 19 year old son so I may baby sitting in a few years!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks mate. How do you feel mentally and bodily mate?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate. How do you feel mentally and bodily mate?


Trained bloody hard last 2 days so feel like I've been runover but I love doms because I know I trained hard enough when I dont suffer I feel I wasted a workout.

Mentally, well ok at moment but anxiety never far away for me, always stressed about something thats why training meens so much to me its escapism.

Hence user name.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So Sunday morning and more fasted cardio


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Had a free sample of "dexaprine"

"Energy, appetite control and mental focus" so gave it ago,

Fasted cardio

Bcaa

Glutamine/creatine mix

1 litre water

10 mins on bike

10 mins on treadmill steepest incline

10 bike

10 treadmill steepest incline

40 mins bike

So 1hr 20mins

Felt no different with dexaprine so wont bother with them!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm going to have white bread for the first time in long long time in fact 2 soft white rolls with chicken breasts and bacon.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Today to do nothing, I want to train! Hardder work not training than it is training for me!

Legs next probably tues/wed seems a long time away


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

New macros sorted (ithink)

223lbs @20% bf so 223 -20%=186 lbs lean mass

Protein 186 x 1.5= 279gms

Fat 74gms

Carbs 180gms

Because of fit app restrictions in % I'm going with this I think

Protein 281gms = 1124 calories

Fat 83gms = 747 calories

Carbs 156gms = 624 calories

This is 2495 calories a day BMR is around 3300 I think so 800 short on non training days and I will bump up to 3000 calories on training days.

20% bf is a bit of a guess using tape measure check is 19%

I got calipers but cant get a reading on front thigh!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You don't look 20% in your avi, if you are I'm about 50% lol

IMO its good to relax the diet every now n then as it spurs you on in the next stage of dieting


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> You don't look 20% in your avi, if you are I'm about 50% lol
> 
> IMO its good to relax the diet every now n then as it spurs you on in the next stage of dieting


Thanks, trouble is I thought I was 20% long time ago lost load of fat and still see 20% !

Yeah diet relaxed a bit with some carbs for a while see how it goes. Want to loose another 1" off my waist over next 2-3 months.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Todays intake


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Got dragged around town for 90mins by kayak,

Night off from cardio tonight!?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate you seem raring to go dont forget to rest as well mate that is a big thing. Go by the mirror mate that is the real grounder.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah I know but she had to go out!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cracking dog mate, is she a malamute?

I've got a husky, but yours looks stockier, I think mal's are stockier than huskys??

Mine, sapphire










Just shelled out 2 grand on her after she escaped from the garden and got hit by a car!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

No she is a husky, Siberian. still losing hair so getting smaller ha ha

Jesus crap 2k, ours has no insurance! Yours ok now? Hope so trouble is they become part of the family.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> So how old are you now then mate ?


BUMP question?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

43 years just trained legs feel 53 now!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs done and fecked

6 sets of squats (back still recovering so light but adding a bit each week)

2 sets db lunges

3 sets thigh curls

4 sets knee extensions


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Extra calories today as a training day


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

mygym said:


> No she is a husky, Siberian. still losing hair so getting smaller ha ha
> 
> Jesus crap 2k, ours has no insurance! Yours ok now? Hope so trouble is they become part of the family.


Get insurance mate lol, we didn't either before that, but its only about fifteen quid a month, worth it.

she had a punctured lung and internal bleeding from the liver, but she had fully recovered 2 weeks later!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Get insurance mate lol, we didn't either before that, but its only about fifteen quid a month, worth it.
> 
> she had a punctured lung and internal bleeding from the liver, but she had fully recovered 2 weeks later!


Frightening, 2 long week I bet!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Note

Summer here!

Trained in shorts tonight for the first time this year.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Made some banana oatcakes tonight,

2 cups of oats

3 scoops of whey

1 large banana

1 /2 cup semi milk

12 mins in oven

Not bad but made them a bit thick more like cakes than biscuits!

Macros below for 1 as mix made 9 but should be thinner do will do 20 biscuits next time


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Food for today


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Mate she looks a great dog, but get insurance because vets bills are out of this world as we found out.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Mate she looks a great dog, but get insurance because vets bills are out of this world as we found out.


Yeah I know but don't know how much longer my job will last and even now only 1 not good wage coming in.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I,m in the same boat mate, but think if something happened to your dog and you couldnt afford the treatment you would be devastated.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah I know, it would have to be credit card as everything else seems to be lately.

Our place has been on verge of closing for last 2 years but becoming very real this year.

Closing us down all across the country one at a time.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I have been told that i am loosing my job every 3 months for the last year. put it on the credit card mate because if she becomes ill you will never forgive yourself.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

If we get a change in government I may keep my job!

Prison service in crap state


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

To be honest mate just get the insurance. If your dog becomes ill you will never frgive yourself. believe me.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hope you keep your job mate.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Hope you keep your job mate.


Thanks, and you!

They have changed our role, job desctiptions and and if we dont sign up to new terms our 3 year pay freeze will be permanent (as long as jobs last) i took a big paycut to go in and get a secure job.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Just back from Roy Chubby Brown gig, fat fecker as good as ever


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Dont feel to well tonight so swapped weights for cardio, don't like to do weights half hearted.

5 mins bike

25 mins highest incline treadmill

5 mins bike

Job well done!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Whats the problem with you mate?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Just long week


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I dont think carbs agree with me!

Felt a lot healther on lower carbs but will stick at it another week or so see how I go.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Weigh in this morning, 219.8lbs so another 3lb dropped and more importantly gut dropped again to 36 3/4" at fatest part so another 1/4" lost, well chuffed. (In last 6 days)

Gut was 41" not so long ago so lost 4 1/4"s

Target is to be at 36" in July so on course but I know it will become harder each week.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

1 hr fasted on bike done


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Got some MRI No2 black to try v cheap deal so thought I would give them ago.

Anyway just took 4 tabs and will have 4 more before lunch, 8 a day!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back and biceps destroyed,

Not ideal after AM cardio but apparently were going for a KFC later so I would sooner do weights before I eat a load of junk than after.

Overhand chins Bodyweight 7, 8, 8, 8, 6, 5

Wide pull down x3 sets

Low cable row narrow x3 sets

Underhand chins bw 7, 7, 6 

Db curls x4 sets

Concentration curls x3 sets

Light hammer curls x2 sets


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fasted 30mins treadmill

20 mins steepest incline

10 mins flat faster

Sweating like a pig !


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sweat out that KFC mate


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Sweat out that KFC mate


Yeah got rid of the kfc but killed me I'm knackered!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Some how dragged my ass out into the conservatory and did chest and shoulders, will have to do triceps mid week as fecked.

May have to cut morning cardio on weight days


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest shoulders

Flat bench x 5 sets

Weighted dips x4 sets

Incline flyes x3

Db press x3

Lateral raises x3

Collapsed


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Hows it going mate?.You planning any future cycles or are you going natty for a bit?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Hows it going mate?.You planning any future cycles or are you going natty for a bit?


No plans as yet, I wanted to get how I looked 20 years ago and that was natty but age makes it hardder.

I feel absolutely knackered this weekend.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glad to see things are going in the right direction mate.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Glad to see things are going in the right direction mate.


Cheers struggling this weekend though dont know if its the carbs or just to old !


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

mygym said:


> No plans as yet, I wanted to get how I looked 20 years ago and that was natty but age makes it hardder.
> 
> I feel absolutely knackered this weekend.


I know what you mean mate,its 7 weeks since i finished my cycle and while my strength is still good,i find ive got less stamina.

Got to double up on the coffee before i train!.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Food for today


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Cheekly little arm workout

Tricep pushdown x5 sets

Skull crushers (curl bar) x4 sets

Db extensions x2

Straight bar arm curls (in the rack!) X 4 sets

db curls x3 sets

Feel good


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Todays food


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs away

Squats 1 set of 20 reps then 5 sets of 7 reps added another 10kg, back holding up!

Toe press 3 sets of 20 reps

Thigh curls 3 sets of 12

Knee extension 3 sets of 12

Done and feel ok!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How much you squatting mate?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> How much you squatting mate?


Sod all !

Since back went I've been adding a bit then going backwords again but felt ok tonight so hope to kerp adding, tonight was

30kg x20

50 x7

70 x7

80 x7

70 x7

70 x7

Usually back gets tight so stop, tonight felt ok and could of done more but for once stopped before it was to late.

Last month I was using just the bar so slowly getting there.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Food today,

Just had crunchy nut cornflakes and granola, nice but loads of carbs at night


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Grub for today, uhhhmmmm plus an indian takeway that I will be having later.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ummmm


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Lovely! chest shoulders and triceps

Flat bench

30kg x 20

50kg x 7

70kg x7

90kg x7

110kg x5

Incline bench (awkward bench to catchers)

50kg x 10

70kg x 10

90kg x 5

70kg x5

Dips, weighted

12kg x 15

15kg x 13

17.5kg x 10 

Db press

22kg x 10

26 kg x 12

26kg x 11

Lateral raises (slow pain!)

11kg x 12

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

Skull crushers (ez bar)

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x4 failed

Tricep pushdown

52kg x 12

52kg x 8

45 x 12

Pressups

14

7

5 failed

Feel really good and want to do more


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Great session there, strong on the bench!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It,s a great feeling when you nail a session isn,t mate.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, yeah felt great best session in a long time!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Todays food


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

May they continue mate.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Managed to get my 19 year old son into the gym tonight!

Dont know how long it will last but he seemed to enjoy it, he boxs 3 times a week so going to try weights once a week to start.

My 12 year old is built like sh!t house massive and far to strong for his age! Future strongman in future if he decides to try.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

20/4/2013

Weigh in this morning, 219.8lbs so another 3lb dropped and more importantly gut dropped again to 36 3/4" at fatest part so another 1/4" lost, well chuffed. (In last 6 days)

Gut was 41" not so long ago so lost 4 1/4"s

Target is to be at 36" in July so on course but I know it will become harder each week.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fasted cardio

Bcaa and glutamine creatine water

35 mins steepest incline at 3.5mph

5 mins flat at 4.5mph

20 mins on bike


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice Caesar salad

400gms chicken

Soft boiled egg

Lettuce

Cucumber

Cherry tomatos

Onion

Peppers

Low fat Caesar sauce

:thumbup:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Weight and gut check, check Saturday and sunday then take an average!

Anyway weight same 218lbs but waist dropped to 36-36 1/4"

Lastweek 36 3/4"

Yesterday 36 1/2"

Today 36" nearly lol ok 36 -1/4"

So whatever measurement I use I've lost more fat!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back and biceps

Overhand chins

bodyweight 8, 8, 8, 8, 6

Wide pulldowns

90kg x12 ,

105kg x10,

105kg x 11

Low narrow grip row

105kg x 12,

105kg x 10

105kg x 9

underhand chins

Bodyweight 8, 7, 7

Ez curls

50kg x 10

60kg x5 (!!! Arms shot)

50kg x 10

Db curls

22kg x 7

17kg x 10

Hammer db curls

17kg x 8

17kg x 9

Concentration curls

17kg x 7

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

A lot of bicep work but they were knackered so I just finished them off!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Just eat a tin of tuna nearly puked but hey 30gms of protein and no carbs. Eat loads of it last year went off it thought I'd see if I could stomach it again, not sure if I'm ready lol.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Switch to cans of makeral, similar macros but some good fats too and it's 10x nicer than tuna!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs!

Squats

30kg x 20

50kg x 7

70kg x 7

80kg x7

85kg x 7

90kg x7

Feels more of a lower back exercise than legs!

Standing toe press

90kg x 20

90 x 20

90 x 20

Thigh curls

30kg x 12

30kg x 10

30kg x 8

Knee extension

70kg x12 (max I can get on as only have 10kg disks )

70 x 12

70 x 12

Showed the mrs some riptoe squatting videos before and got her to check my form

she said

it was perfect lol.

Back back in ice now


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Try front squats mate more of a quad dominant exercise.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Try front squats mate more of a quad dominant exercise.


Yeah been thinking of having a go at them, never tried before. I guess you would use less weight? Less on back maybe?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Todays munch


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah less weight on fronties than backs, I personally prefer front squats, feel I can get deeper and feel it in quads more


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yeah less weight on fronties than backs, I personally prefer front squats, feel I can get deeper and feel it in quads more


Yeah I will have ago next leg day see what happens


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

5 days off work, today went to beech sunbathing and had fish chips and a pie followed by rhubarb and custard icecream! Nice day off


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Switch to cans of makeral, similar macros but some good fats too and it's 10x nicer than tuna!


Just had a tin, makeral in tomato sauce yeah definitely nicer but 3 times the price have to shop around and see what I can get.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How much did you pay?

I get a can in oil for 75p, normally can of tuna is £1


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

£1.45 for 125gm tin makeral. Tuna about 80p for more gms.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Corner shop john west makeral, will check supermarkets see how cheap I can get it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

75p from aldi, not sure about other places


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> 75p from aldi, not sure about other places


Chears will catch some there!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fasted cardio before day at the beach, still hot here!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

60 mins on bike, superset 20 rep cable cruchs with dumbell side bends now time to get my pot belly to the beach.

If I didn't have a thick layer of fat covering my abbs they would look really good!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So off the beach managed to hold stomach in for couple of hours!

Whoops in mc donalds now and had Large Louisiana meal. Nice though . work it off later!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Knew life was to good, 

Chest shoulders triceps, or not!

Shoulder hurts

Flat bench

30kg x 20

50kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

Shoulder getting worse

Incline db press

22kg x1 rep

Scull crushers

30kg x 10 reps

So need a break then

Stopped hopefully before its to late as done rotar cuff in before not going down that road again

Well gutted


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Diclofenac down my neck and hellow cardio days

15 mins uphill 4mph on treadmill whoopee

Guess ill be doing legs twice a week now then!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Weight in this morning, 217lbs waist 36 1/8"

So waist still dropped another 1/4" and another lb down


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

60 mins fasted on bike done


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Gut pic after 2 meals but fat going still.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

You're doing well - can definitely see the abs!


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Hows the injury situation son?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Hows the injury situation son?


Shoulder pain

I knew it was coming I was doing this week heavy then I was going to go light for a couple of weeks as its been warning for a while.

Only hurts when I train so hope to be ok if careful!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Just back from watching iron man 3, good film.

Took a bottle of water and a protein bar, you could smell popcorn everywhere!


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

mygym said:


> Shoulder pain
> 
> I knew it was coming I was doing this week heavy then I was going to go light for a couple of weeks as its been warning for a while.
> 
> Only hurts when I train so hope to be ok if careful!


You considered trying peptides for the injury


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> You considered trying peptides for the injury


Not yet will give it sometime see how i go first. Will have to do some research first!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Hate to say it but going to take week off all weights see how I recover if shoulders still no good will just train legs from next week for while and see how it goes,

week of cardio here I come!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fasted cardio steadystate on bike

Amino energy by ON

Should be an hour or thereabouts

2 mins done already

Utube here I come.....


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Quick hour done

What I do is

2 scoops of amino with 500ml water while get ready and for first 30 mins then refill water and 2 more scoops for last 30mins

Try to keep heart rate at about 100-105 according to bike!

But fast enough to sweet and be hard enough work and be able to talk.

If I cant talk I'm to fast.

And stretch

Exciting stuff I know


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Picked up some new gear lol


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

mygym said:


> Picked up some new gear lol


Mke sure you take taurine with that lot for the back pumps


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Mke sure you take taurine with that lot for the back pumps


Lol

That made me smile thanks !


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Cardio rocks



30 mins on treadmill

4.5-5.5mph

Uphill and flat

Not doing weights is going to drive me nuts!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

One of the worse things about having a gym at home, its 30ft away ftom me I'm desperate to train got sod all to do and injured.

I can hear a faint sound of a violin


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Sundays food


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Todays food


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Bad news regarding the injury, shoulders are a ba$tard!

Try glucusimine with cronditine for joints


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Bad news regarding the injury, shoulders are a ba$tard!
> 
> Try glucusimine with cronditine for joints


Yeah on that now, may have to stay on it but cost all adds up!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So no gym but walked the hound for over an hour and had a bit of a run so got some fat burning done.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Todays food


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

More crappy cardio

10 min run treadmill

10 mins on bike

10mins uphill walk on treadmill


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How's the shoulder feeling?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> How's the shoulder feeling?


Not good elbows are worse now!

Not sure to keep resting or start light again.

Order some cissus later tonight see if that helps,

Getting depressed had some bad news at weekend and usually use the weights to get through so not been to good.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs night

New one to me frontties

Front squats

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

50 x 8

50 x 8

Back squats

30kg x12

50 x 8

70 x 8

70 x 8

80 x 6

Thigh cutls

30kg x 10

30 x 10

30 x 10

Knee extension

70kg x 10

70 x 12

70 x 12

Definitely feel it in quads doing front squats but got neck ache so will check a few more videos make sure form good.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Todays food


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Workout fit for a child done

Rope tri pushdowns superset with db curls

3 sets of 25reps and 3 sets of 15reps

Tri pushdown bar superset with db hammer curls

3 sets of 15 on both

Cable rotarcuff internal and externals

Concentration curls 3 sets of 12 reps

Lay on floor lateral raise with a disk super set with on floor rotations with disk

Cable crunch 2 sets of 20reps superset with 2 sets of 20 rep side bends.

That was relaxing!

Hate light weights!

Forearms hurt like hell shoulders no worse.

Usp cissus on order.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Todays food


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

214lbs so 3lbs down this week and gut bang on 36" so fown there as well.

So goal reached, need a new one!

Get down to 35" waist or lean bulk back up?

I'm nearly happy at this fat % maybe 15%?

So may need to loose a bit more before I bulk so dont put to much fat on?

But dont like being skinny

I am talking to myself do I'm allowed to talk dribble.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Why don't you go for a lean bulk, try to add weight slowly without increasing waist size,now there's a challenge!!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Why don't you go for a lean bulk, try to add weight slowly without increasing waist size,now there's a challenge!!


Thats what I'm thinking but..... took a lot of hardwork to loose the fat may be worth another month may then get to see 6 abbs instead 4!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fasted cardio done

1 mile on treadmill

5 miles on bike

1.5 miles on treadmill

45mins


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

The hard work looks like its paying off mate,id do a few more weeks fat cutting then lean bulk and get back on the pro hormones.Injury permitting.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> The hard work looks like its paying off mate,id do a few more weeks fat cutting then lean bulk and get back on the pro hormones.Injury permitting.


Yeah think I will but not sure on using any phs, 20 years ago I was bigger natty and didn't have a clue about diet, so now with more knowledge I hope to get back to that stage.

Only temped by using ph as I recover quicker so may help my old injured body. Lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Food for the day


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh hello 35s goodbye 36s

Gut 35 3/4" this morning!

Weight the same

Well now I have decided I have to chase that magic 35" s

With all the bad news over the last couple of weeks this is a high point so I will be having a pat on the back!

Cant remember being under 36 for a long time


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

266lbs down to 214lbs


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Clearer graph


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Graph of gut not waist I only measure the fattest bit!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Steady state cardio, it works!

1.5 miles treadmill

5.5 miles bike

1, 5 miles treadmill

50 mins

Dripping wet!

Enjoyed that

felt like dancing on the treadmill lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Little bonus for the legs

Front squats 4 sets of 12 reps with straight bar and switched to curl bar for last set of 12. Felt more comfortable on shoulders.

Back squats 3 sets of 12 reps

Dumbell lunges 2 sets of 8

Jesus I'm unfit!!!!

Supercicuss came today so just popped a couple hope they may help soon.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Yesterdays food


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Todays food


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Tuesdays food


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Arms and bits and bobs!

Rope pushdown 3 sets of 15reps

Close grip push down 3 x 12

Mid grip push down 1 set of 10 but felt shoulder burning so stopped

Db curls 3 x12

Hammer db curls 3 x12

Concentration curls 3 x10

Low row (mid underhand grip felt ok light) 3 x20

Good mornings bodyweight 3 x 10

Cable crunchs 3 x 20

Db side bends 3 x10

Tried a chin up, no way couldn't even take weight and shoulder screamed!

So now on

Cissus

Codliver oil

Glucosamine sulphate

Seven seas hardore! Finished pack today.

All otc stuff lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok so trained bits of stuff tonight! Tried whatever movements to see what shoulder liked and the ones that screamed put the f"$#in weight down,

Tea time.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Tea done!

All very light weights

Floor to ceiling press 2 sets of 20 reps

Upright row 3 sets of 10

Bentover rows 3 x 20

Internal and external rotar cuff movement with cable 3 x10 superseted

Front cable raises 3 x 15

Single arm crossover straight arm worked well for chest no strain on shoulders, 3 x 10 

On floor lateral raise 3 x 10

External rotarcuffs with db 3 x 15

Feel pretty good with that, managed to get through without shoulder getting worse and actually felt a bit of a pump all over.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

An attempt at cardio!

Finish work

Get home

Drink xtend energy drink

Get changed

Get called into work

Get changed goto work

Go home

Get changed get treadmill out

Get called into work again!

Get changed go to work

Get home

Get changed

Get on treadmill

And stayed on the bugger for 3 miles, 31mins

Hate being on call !


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Hope the injury situations improving mate,ive been there myself and its a bitch,


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Hope the injury situations improving mate,ive been there myself and its a bitch,


Yeah moving easier thanks, just finding exercises I can do without pain!

Loosening fat still but muscule leaving as well!

Lost an inch on biceps now but looking ok


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nightmare with work pal, but still did it! Dedication


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Nightmare with work pal, but still did it! Dedication


Yeah wound up, hate on call.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Weighed in this morning at 212lbs so dropped another 2lbs and gut down another 1/8 -1/4 ish, lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

60 mins fasted on bike with last 15mins doing unweighted shoulder exercises

Raises

Front, side, rear all different hand angles

Internal, external rotations

Small circles , worst of all burn like crazy

Sadly quite enjoyed that lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Good fatloss breakfast, well had chip shop tea last night and lost 2lb


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Wounded soldier workout!

All 2 sets of 20 reps no or next to no rest

Next to no weight either!

Single arm cable curl

Cable upright row

Tricep pushdown

Db curls

Low cable row

Cable bentover rows

Single arm crossovers

Front, side and rear raises giant set

Single arm push down

Hammer curls

Internal and external cable rotation 2 x 12 reps

Pretty much full range of motion on shoulders but they cant take any weight yet,

But recovering better than I did last time, knowledge is a great healer!

Feel like I haven't trained now! Could go again, maybe not!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Friday food


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Saturday food


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs, nearly

Week with no sleep caught up now I'm knackered!

Front squats 3 sets of 8

Thigh curls 3 sets of 12

Knee extension 3 sets of 15

Not great shorter than I would of liked but better than sat on my ****!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Arm day

Rope pull downs 4 sets of 15 reps

Close pushdowns 4 x 15

Db curls 4 x 15

Db hammer curls 4 x 15

Single arm crossover 4 x 15 (for chest as feels ok on shoulders)

Superset

Internal and external cable rotor cuff 3 x 15

Felt good added a small bit of extra weight to each move.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

1 mile fast walk home from work then onto treadmill for 28 mins 2.5m


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Note

Look more like a marathon runner every week

Lost so much muscule but it will be fun getting it back though lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How much more cutting you got to do mate?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> How much more cutting you got to do mate?


Soon as I can lift heavy again I'm going to stop,

Looked in the mirror this morning and a voice asked

"Do you even lift"?"


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back on the bike now for some fasted

Funeral today,

may help me get my head straight-ter then a week off work.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

60 mins done

What now?

Head fecked up, hate funerals

X wifes family reunion with my son between us


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

A little something to keep busy

No or v little rest from start to finish

Superset

Front disk twist followed by

front disk raise

3 sets 10 reps each

Superset

Rear delt raise followed

by lateral raises

3 sets of 10 each

Db shrugs (12kg! Lol)

3 x 20

Military press with just a 10kg bar 1 set

Till it hurt (20 ish)

Db press with 8kg

1 rep ! Now that hurts

Db row

3 x 12

Incline bench row with cable

3 x 15 &

2 x 12

Low cable row

3 x 12

Single arm crossover

4 x 12

Close grip stuff getting better

Wide grip, no chance

Above head not good.

But...

Felt a good workout and raised all weights a bit more.

After 1hr cardio session.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well funeral went ok, my son was one of the coffin bearers made me so feckin proud he kept himself together.

All the x family reintroduced and went better than expected felt like walking into a pit of vipers but ok now.

I know no one reading this but good to get thoughts down.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear you had a hard day, no idea what it's all about but have had a funeral recently myself and there's no getting round it there horrible.

In other news, have you seen a specialist about your injury?

Been a while now and doesn't sound like its getting better


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Sorry to hear you had a hard day, no idea what it's all about but have had a funeral recently myself and there's no getting round it there horrible.
> 
> In other news, have you seen a specialist about your injury?
> 
> Been a while now and doesn't sound like its getting better


Thanks make

Shoulder is improving so not seen dr, had rotar cuff problem before dr and physio made it worse!

I'm happy the way its going as I know its a long road we travel and I can now train more,

Narrow grip stuff seems ok wide grips hurt so its just finding ways round it for now.

Can do most stuff now just not above head!

And chest training a problem as cant find anything other than cable crossovers that I can do without pain.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs

Front squats

5 sets of 10 reps

Back squats

5 sets of 10

Toe press

4 sets of 20,

shat those last reps! I could hardly stand back to set the bar back

Thigh curls

3 sets of 10

Knee extension

3 sets of 12


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Weigh in this morning 212lbs so lost .2 of a lb ha ha

Gut 35 1/2" 1/8 down

so small loss 's but still a loss which after the time I've had lately is a nice surprise.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Had a job walking down stairs this morning after leg day yesterday so got on the bike for 60 mins fasted!

Problem is how do I get back up stairs?

Stena stairlift maybe?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So back and biceps and bits!

Weights increased on all again and dropped to 12 reps from 15

Close grip lats pulldowns

5 x12

Incline cable row

3 x 12

Db row

3 x 12

Rear delt laterals

3 x 12

Single arm crossover

3 x 12

Db curls

3 x 12

Db Hammer curls

3 x 12

Preacher curls

3 x 12

Shrugs

3 x 20

Good mornings

Bw 3 x 10


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice session there mate, looks like your on the mend :thumbup:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Nice session there mate, looks like your on the mend :thumbup:


Yeah light-medium weights now,

still cant do certain exercises yet, bit stuck on training chest? Apart from single crossovers but no rush.....

last time I couldn't train for 6 months so as long as I'm doing something I can wait.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Triceps and shoulders

All weights increased again more of a challenge but not a struggle lol

Rope pulldowns

4 x 12

Close grip pushdowns

3 x 12

Single arm pushdowns

2 x 12 (shoulder didn't approve of them)

Db press

4 x 12 (went all the way up tp 11kgs!) Uncomfortable but not painful

Superset

front Disk twist with

Front disk raises

3 x 10 each

Lateral raises

3 x 10

Superset on cable

Internal and

External rotar cuffs

5 x 15

Concentration curls (wtf?)

2 x 12

Face pulls seated

4 x 12

Bench dips

Bw 10, 12, 12 (no discomfort in shoulders? )


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Took a week break with family, snuck some sprint training and some fasted early morning runs in lol.

All you can eat buffet said i needed to!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Drunk more this week than in last 2 years!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

**** Im half cut


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back home, look like a fat old man so no change there,lol

been eating around 4500 cals a day so up from 2500! Dont need a tape measure to see the damage!

4 days!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Water weight pal 

I'm sure youll be all over it again soon


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Water weight pal
> 
> I'm sure youll be all over it again soon


Lol just finished in gym!

Good to be home.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Triceps shoulders bit chest!

Bottom pulley crossover

5 sets x12 reps

Rope pushdowns

4 x 12

Close pushdowns

4 x 12

Db press (not happy still hurts)

5 x 12

8kg 12

10kg x 12

11kg x 12 x3 sets

Front disk rotation

3 x 20

Front db raises

3 x 12

Side lateral

3 x 12

Face pulls (nice pause and squeeze)

4 x 12

Top pulley crossover

3 x 12

Superset

Internal and external rotars, cable

3 x 15

10 mins on bike


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

60 mins fasted on bike


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back and biceps

Added more weight to all exercises again

Close grip pulldowns

6 sets x 12

Incline cable row mid grip

3 x 12

Db rows

4 x 12

Db curls

3 x 12

Db hammer curls

3 x 12

Good mornings bw

3 x 12

Concentration curls

3 x 12


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back to healthy eating


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Little legs done

Front squats

5 sets 10 reps

Back squats

3 x 10

Lunges db

3x 10

And thats it! I cant walk so enough done, lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah that should do it mate, good luck getting off the khazi tomorrow


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yeah that should do it mate, good luck getting off the khazi tomorrow


Yeah sit halfway fall the rest of the way, nice feeling though.

Not nice falling on the crapper! but the sense of achievement of why they hurt.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Shoulders, triceps chestish

All weights or reps raised again.

Single cable crossover, top pulley

5 sets of 12 reps

Single cable crossover, bottom pulley

3 x 12

Scullcrushers! (Manged them for first time in 6 weeks and no pain) 

4 x 12

Rope pushdowns

2 x 12

Close pushdowns

2 x 12

Db press

2 x 15

hurts so may have to stop these again

Front disk twists

3 x 20

Ft dumbell raises

3 x 12

Lateral raises

3 x 12

Superset

Internal and external cable rotar cuffs

3 x 15 each

Wall press close handed

2 x 15 ( begain to twinge)

All done


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

BIG EDIT

Change of plan!

Pct will be nolva 20/20/10/10

With daa and zma

Will be taking nac while on cycle and pct, as I suffer low blood pressure problems I wont be taking bp stuff


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Woah un-nattied in a blink of an eye!

What's sd anyway?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Superdrol clone pro-hormone,

I've lost so much muscule cutting I need some back!

Will up calories a bit but dont want unnecessary weight gain.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back, biceps rear delts

All weights or reps up again

Facepulls

5 x 10

Underhand chins (no shoulder pain)

4x6

Incline cable rows

3 x 10

Db rows

4 x 10

Rear delt flyes

3x 10

Db curls

1x15

2x12

Db hammer curls

1x15

2x12

Concentration curls

2 x 10

Felt good with half decent weight again

Chins were hard after a break!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Couple of pics from today


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good session there and glad the shoulder is playing ball.

I'll have a read up on sd, never heard of it before, not that I know much about gear anyway!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

211lbs this morning down a lb but gut up to 36" now.

Will be upping calories was on average 2300 non training-2500 training days.

Will raise this to 2700-3000

If waist goes up calories will go down!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Good session there and glad the shoulder is playing ball.
> 
> I'll have a read up on sd, never heard of it before, not that I know much about gear anyway!


Thanks, still cant do some moves but getting better/stronger every week.

Chest is the problem, not benching or dipping yet

Hoping the prohormones will speed the recovery!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

BIG EDIT

Change of plan!

Dropped sd!

Will be solo shredded mass from today 8/6/2013

Pct will be nolva 20/20/10/10

With daa and zma

Will be taking nac while on cycle and pct, as I suffer low blood pressure problems I wont be taking bp stuff


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fasted cardio going on here!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

75mins fasted

65 mins on bike 10 mins on floor to ceiling ball


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So after changing plans a hundred times in my head I will be sticking with this

For now!

Shredded mass day one today 30mg

Will be doing around 2500 calories training days 2300 on non training days and see how that goes

Still a pretty clean diet

Around 250-gms of protein

Lowish carbs

Plan

to loose more fat and keep/ recoup muscule.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Weighted cable crunchs front and sides and db side bends superseted followed by 20 mins on bike

Now sat back out in the sun!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Off for an archery lesson today so no training this morning.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Oooooh very medieval!

Sounds fun mate, try n hit an apple off the top of the instructors head


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Oooooh very medieval!
> 
> Sounds fun mate, try n hit an apple off the top of the instructors head


Lol

Didn't try that but good fun!

Training comes in handy for pulling the bow rear delts get a good squeeze!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good stuff.

How you feeling on cycle?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> How you feeling on cycle?


Apparently it takes 2-3 weeks to kick in so other than the caffeine rush no change.

Hope to loose some more fat and hang on to what muscule I have left!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok so legs

Very very dizzy tonight more so than normal, heat dosnt help.

Even took my blood pressure between sets to check

98 over 61

pulse 106

Body knackered

Back squats

3 x 12

1 x 8

Lunges db

3 x12

Toe press

3 x 15

Thigh curls

3 x 12

Knee extension

2 x 15

1 x 12

Collapse!

Sometimes I think I'm just not fit enough to exercise


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Triceps, DIPS bit for abs!

Still adding weight on all exercises

Dips  (first time been able to do these since shoulder) bodyweight only to start

3 x 20

1 x 15

Db bench

1 x 10

11kg hurt like hell

Db pullover

2 x 20

Skull crushers

4 x 12

Close push downs

3 x 12

Rope push downs

1 x 12

1 x10

Cable crunchs

3 x 20

Superset with

Db side bends

3 x 12

Feel ok but shoulder crap still


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

I see youve moved back to the dark side,hopefully itl help with the injury.How come youve dropped the SD?.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Advised against taking it with epi, was going to run sd bridged to epi. Also SD had no effect on me last time I tried it other then gave md depression!


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Fair play,no point in taking something if it ****s with your head.Good to see that the strengths slowly coming back.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Fair play,no point in taking something if it ****s with your head.Good to see that the strengths slowly coming back.


Yeah thanks

Cant bench or shoulder press yet but happy to be training


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Biceps and shoulders

All weights raised again

Db curls

5 x 10

Db hammer curls

3 x 10

Cable curls

3 x 10

Superset

Front db raises

4 x 10

With

Side lateral raises

4 x 10

Rear db raises

3 x 10

Superset

Internal cable rotar cuffs with

External

3 x 12 each


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Thinking of changing my name to 'dom-inator' feck I hurt all over!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

40 mins on the bike,

Anger levels rising, utube crashing headphones fecking up felt like throwing bike out the window.

If I didn't hurt so much would if been a good time for a weight session!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

212lbs this morning so no change but gut back down to 35 1/2".

Took me 4 days to add 2" around the gut and two weeks of starving to loose it again!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

60 mins fasted on bike sorted!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

60 mins fasted on bike again!

Saved back to train today as a treat on farhers day! But shoulder hurts bad so not so sure


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Couldn't not do it.

Back done

Close underhand chins

Bw 4 x 10

Incline cable row

3 x 10

Low cable row

3 x 10

Narrow pulldowns

3 x 10

Face pulls

3 x 10

Close chins

6 5 5


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Had to train, going to see man of steel later in my new superman t shirt!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Triceps, shoulders, chestish!

More weight to all again accept shoulders dropped a bit as did to much last time and paid for it!

Dips

Bw 20reps then added

10kg x 15

15kg x 15

20kg x 15

25kg x 15 pb

Scull crushers

30kg x 12

39 kg x 12

41.5kg x 12

44kg x 12

Close push downs

45kg x 12

45kg x 10

Rope push downs

37kg x 10

37kg x 10

Front db raises

8kg x 15 reps x 3 sets

Lateral raises

11kg x 12

8kg x 12 x 2 sets

Internal and external rotar cuffs superset on cable

7.5kg x 10 reps x 4 sets each

No rear delt work as they still hurt from sunday!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like your nearly back to all guns blazing!

Good session there, how's the cycle going?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Looks like your nearly back to all guns blazing!
> 
> Good session there, how's the cycle going?


Shoulder still not good but can train around it ok now,

Cycle well..... I've had the $hits every day since i started and headaches other that all ok

I think it will be 2-3 weeks before I get any benefit,

Will need to drop calories again soon as fat loss stalling.

Took some pics yesterday as the mirror and my eyes said I looked better but the photos never! Dosn't show cuts up


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Couldn't sleep so got so got up for 60 mins fasted on bike before mile walk to work.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok so wrote my resignation out this morning and then deleted it! Then resigned the on call part of my job.

Fed up with crap way of being treated, but working and not to many jobs around so feck it.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back and biceps, with headache

Close chins

4 x 10

Incline cable rows

4 x 10

Low cable rows

3 x 10

Narrow pulldowns

3 x 10

Facepulls

3 x 12

Db curls

1 x 15

2 x 12

Hammer curls

3 x 10

Cable curls

3 x 12

Good mornings

Bw 15, 12, 10


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What Is it u do for a living pal?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> What Is it u do for a living pal?


Maintenance manager in a prison. 9 years!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Shoulder hurts bad tonight

To much to soon


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

mygym said:


> Shoulder hurts bad tonight
> 
> To much to soon


Bad times mate.

Dont talk to me about injury


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Bad times mate.
> 
> Dont talk to me about injury


Been the same ever since I've trained, start getting somewhere and then get injured.

Always trained to hard dont know how to ease off!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

213 lbs this morning up 1lb but gut down a touch, note had Chinese takeaway last night.

Shoulder bad, archery lesson tomorrow not looking good


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

90 mins fasted on bike done.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Have you ever tried hiit cardio as opposed to sscv?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Have you ever tried hiit cardio as opposed to sscv?


Yeah it didn't agree with me! Not fit enough

but planning on doing some sprint training soon with my son hes boxing so should be a good workout


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Shoulder taped up now


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Do them things work?

I've seen them on sportsmen, might get some if there any good.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Used for forearm before that helped a lot, may be useful for you stop you moving and straining more!

Cheapo one off amazon


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What are they called mate?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Kinso tape or kt tape


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Amazon


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

U tube have plenty of videos on how to apply.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So after a hard day shooting in my archery lesson my shoulder is still attached.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So tired but legs had to be done so

Squats

30kg x 12

50kg x 12

70kg x 12

90kg x 10

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

Standing toe press

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

Front squats

30kg x 6

50kg x 6

62kg x 6

62kg x 10

Thigh curls

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

Knee extension

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15 max I can get on

Db lunges (form not great)

18kg x 10

18kg x 10

Note squat 30kg less now than 6 months ago but I am 4 stone lighter!

Legs dont ache but I have a job to keep my eyes open!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Note

Calories on non training days under 2300 and on weight training days around 2600.

I now dont count the calories burned from cardio sessions either.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Not sure if I'm squatting correctly as during some front squats (no shirt on) my mrs said "your back is looking good when you do that"


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright old man,subbed to see how you do as you age:lol: :whistling:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Alright old man,subbed to see how you do as you age:lol: :whistling:


I'm getting younger within 6 months I wil be 25 years old......if I make it as I'm falling apart slowly


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> I'm getting younger within 6 months I wil be 25 years old......if I make it as I'm falling apart slowly


Mate it has its times ,when I was 40 my body felt as though I should be dead,by 45 I nearly was,48 saw me at my fattest then started training again,now feel great and better by the day,50 will see me awesome!--Well that's the plan,pop in mine and see how a fellow old git does it,i will be following you,to offer words on suggested punishment! http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202499-big-lbs-mass-recomp-training-diet-info.html


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So breakfast for the week sorted

5gms psyllium husk

10gms flaxseed

10gms ground almonds

30gms oats and whey mp strawberry

1 scoop maxiraw plain

With

Cod liver oil

Cissus

Glutamine and sulphate

Omega 3

Multivitamin

Nac

Shredded mass


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Works out at


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So just joined in the 1 month challenge so best get cracking need some more fat loss!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest shoulders triceps

Front raised disk twist

10kg disk

3 x 20

Dips

Bw 10

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10 pb

30kg x 10

Db pullover

18kg

2 x 15

Skull crushers

40kg x 10

50kg x 10 pb

52.5kg x 10 pb

Close pushdowns

45kg x 10

49kg x10

52kg x 10

Rope push downs

52kg x 10

52kg x 6 and out!

Front db raises

8kg x 15

8kg x 12

8kg x 12

8kg x 12

Lateral raises

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

8kg x 12

Rear delt raises

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

Superset

Internal and external cable rotar cuffs

7.5kg x12 reps 3 sets each

Done


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> So just joined in the 1 month challenge so best get cracking need some more fat loss!


Catch me if you can:thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Catch me if you can:thumb:


Trying but slowed down so need to kick on again


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Trying but slowed down so need to kick on again


Take no prisoners,if your body is used to it,radicaly change attack for a while,it will never know what is going on mate.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

mygym said:


> Been doing loads of ss cardio on my bike and this morning for the first time did a bit of hit before walking to work.
> 
> Calories wise I'm on 2200 a day if I dont do any training and I add my earned calories on top when I train.
> 
> ...


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for that, just takes longer to recover nowadays!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

60 hot mins on the bike done


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back and biceps done

Close chins

Bw

10, 10, 10, 10 and 6

Incline cable row

60kg x 10

75kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Wide pulldowns (not been able to do these because of shoulder for a while so chuffed with that)

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Low cable row

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

90kg x 12

Face pulls

60kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 12

Db curls

18kg x 15

18kg x 12

18kg x 12

Db hammer curls

18kg x 12

18kg x 12

18kg x 12


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Sleep problems yet again so up early for fasted cardio.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Sleep problems yet again so up early for fasted cardio.


Why is that?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Why is that?


Always have had, head just spins thinking about stuff not happy unless I'm stressed!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So been on shredded mass for 3 weeks at the weekend and have had bad guts since the first day, getting worse each day.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Saturday morning and I'm sat on my bike in front of tv watching pumping iron on dvd, oh yeah fasted of course.?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Calories on non training days dropped to around 2000 now with still at least 250gms protein. Weight Training days eat till not hungry around 2600-2800

Edit

90 mins fasted finished


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Always have had, head just spins thinking about stuff not happy unless I'm stressed!


Try writing problems down in order of importance mate,it helps


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Try writing problems down in order of importance mate,it helps


Most problems are not worth worrying about, I know that but it dosnt stop me.

The whole reason why I train is to clear my head and give me small insignificant worries like when what how to train and eat , it lets me forget the world around me.

Hence my user name!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Try writing problems down in order of importance mate,it helps


I used to do this and then cross them off as I overcame them, nowadays I just try to forget things.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome arm workout cant beat curls in the rack can you!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ez curls

30kg 6

40kg x 6

50kg x 6

60 kg x 8 easy

70kg x 4

70kg x 3 lol bit hard!

50kg x 10

60kg x 6

Skull crushers

30kg x 15

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 10 pb

60kg x 10 pb

Db curls

22kg x 10

24kg x 10

24kg x 10

Db hammer curls

24kg x 12

24kg x 12

24kg x 12

Close push downs

52kg 12

52kg x 12

52kg x 12

Rope pushdowns

0

Elbows had enough


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Plenty done mate,nice..


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Plenty done mate,nice..


Yeah dont usually do an 'arm workout' but glad I did felt really good couldn't do anymore!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Archey this morning good calorie burner, just hope shoulder can hang in there!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

mygym said:


> So mates 40th last night, i stopped at 2 pints then moved on to orange juice


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

^ dedication there, I've had more this weekend than I've had all year put together!

But it was a one off weekend, back on the IF now


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> ^ dedication there, I've had more this weekend than I've had all year put together!
> 
> But it was a one off weekend, back on the IF now


Got to let go sometimes but nowadays it takes me forever to get back whrre I was


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Time to take a day off, shoulder hurt forearms hurt guts ache and headache. I'd love a bag of chips now!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Violins required for sad old git!

Was it worth training?

Shoulders chest?

OHP

empty 10kg bar

10, 10, 15, 15, 12 reps

Dips

Bw

10, 10, 10, 10 reps

Db rotar cuffs

8kg

10, 10, 10

Front db raises

8kg

10, 10, 10 superset with

Lateral raises

11kg

10, 10 and

8kg x 10

Db ohp press palms facing (to painfull any other way)

8kg

10, 10, 10

Db upright row

8kg x10

12kg x 10, 10

Did it help shoulders or make it worse?

Feel like jacking it all in, every time I get somewhere I get injured and have to start again.

Shoulders getting cut showing serations when flexed but can hardly lift my sodden arm up.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Rest up a bit mate, I know it's hard but needs must.

Could you not get some physio or something?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Violins required for sad old git!
> 
> Was it worth training?
> 
> ...


Ok mate

Advice time if you want it!?

Cut back on the amount of moves for a while,go back to compounds and use smithy for shoulders and chest,try 5 x 10 for a couple of weeks then do 3 weeks at 10 x10 this should help a lot by giving some protection,good luck---questions?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Ok mate
> 
> Advice time if you want it!?
> 
> Cut back on the amount of moves for a while,go back to compounds and use smithy for shoulders and chest,try 5 x 10 for a couple of weeks then do 3 weeks at 10 x10 this should help a lot by giving some protection,good luck---questions?


Agreed same advise I would of given but....

I would love to do compounds but as shoulders are cant bench press deadlift or overhead press!

Thats the reason for such light movements. 

Need a break from eating sod all, been cutting for last 6 months now


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Rest up a bit mate, I know it's hard but needs must.
> 
> Could you not get some physio or something?


Drs are crap around here it would take months for physio appointment then you go in take your shirt off and they say oh and you wonder why you have hurt yourself! Smug pencil neck twsts.

Just booked a week off work in a few weeks time so hope to grt head straight.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Agreed same advise I would of given but....
> 
> I would love to do compounds but as shoulders are cant bench press deadlift or overhead press!
> 
> ...


Can you not even use silly light weights mate?

What is exact problem with them?

I know what you mean about diet but I do have cheat days ,two in a row this week,feeling better for the roast I just had,but only one spud,mostly beef/veg!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Can you not even use silly light weights mate?
> 
> What is exact problem with them?
> 
> I know what you mean about diet but I do have cheat days ,two in a row this week,feeling better for the roast I just had,but only one spud,mostly beef/veg!


Nearly!

Just started overhead press with bar and no weight trying to build on it slowly db press to front with palms facing each over was ok too.

Strangely I can do weighted dips with no pain!

Been gradually adding different moves and weight over couple of months so improving just on a downer at the moment!

I've been pretty strict calories wise had a 4 day cheat and put 2" on gut that took 2 weeks to shift!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Nearly!
> 
> Just started overhead press with bar and no weight trying to build on it slowly db press to front with palms facing each over was ok too.
> 
> ...


This sounds as though you may have a nerve problem,in neck or shoulder,have you had it looked at by a good osteo?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> This sounds as though you may have a nerve problem,in neck or shoulder,have you had it looked at by a good osteo?


No, feels the same as other shoulder did when that went hospital said that was small rotar cuff tear ended up with a cortisone jab and rehab and was ok. But took 6 months before I could train!

Just trying to not have to many jabs as I hear they damage the ligaments long term.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Thats better! Pbs all around!

Close underhand chins

Bw 10, 10, 10

+10kg x 10 pb (first time I have tried weighted chins)

+10kg x 7

Incline cable row

75kg x 10

82.5kg x 10 pb

85kg x 10 pb

Low cable row

85kg x 10

97.5kg x 10

105kg x 10 pb

Face pulls

60kg x12

60kgx12

60kgx12

Dips

Bw x 15

+10kg x 15

+20kg x 10

Db curls

20kg x 15

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

Db hammer curls

20kg x 12

20kgx12

20kgx12

Hurt all over but enjoyed that


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

wow, cool transformation.. keep the good work up :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> wow, cool transformation.. keep the good work up :thumb:


Thanks been a long hard diet, been too strick on myself for to long.

Saying that I'm just about to tuck into a mixed grill!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mygym said:


> Thanks been a long hard diet, been too strick on myself for to long.
> 
> Saying that I'm just about to tuck into a mixed grill!


Sounds rather delish


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Sounds rather delish


Hope so,

I've been dropping calories really low on non weight training days so I can fill up after training


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I was reading something earlier about someone who's been cutting for 7 months and was in about 1600 cals n couldn't lose any more weight, and he had to lean bulk for a while to get his metabolism back on track, might be worth a go mate you sound like you could do with a bit if food again


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> I was reading something earlier about someone who's been cutting for 7 months and was in about 1600 cals n couldn't lose any more weight, and he had to lean bulk for a while to get his metabolism back on track, might be worth a go mate you sound like you could do with a bit if food again


I raise it to around 26-2800 on training days but yeah I have heard the same going to low can be counterproductive.

I wanted to get rid of another 3/4" around gut then go back up to maintenance for a while.

I think low calories are causing injuries! Lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ohhhh hellllo

So weight stayed the same 212lbs but....... gut down to 35" which was my target by September ish.

My stomach does go up and down so maybe 36 tomorrow but 35" now!

In my 'good mirror' I can see 4 abs now lol

Anyway back on the bike now for fasted slow steady state cardio!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

65 mins bike dusted may do some abb stuff!

Weighted cable crunchs and db side bends

4 x 20 and 4 x 15 superset


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Are you still on cycle? I can't remember what it was you was doing


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Are you still on cycle? I can't remember what it was you was doing


Yeah

shredded mass, its epistane with caffeine added.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So as I expected gut back up to 35 1/2" this morning.

No sleep again

Note

Bp usually around 90 over 55

Friday I was working in healthcare, they took it at 150 over 100 !

Went to drs after work it was 120 over 80, she said probably stressed, me stressed!.?

Later back at 96 over 56


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Off to archery this morning with my new hunter bow 45lb pull so that will be one hell of a workout! 

Then out to sea kayaking!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Bp been high this week

Usually around 90 over 50ish

Been up around 150 over 100

Heat not helping


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I believe aspirin helps bring it down


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> I believe aspirin helps bring it down


Nice one!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's why it's in eca to control blood pressure that the eph and caffeine cause


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Its never been over 100 before! So 150 was a shocker


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bp 150/100 is dangerous mate,asprin will not lower it I am afraid ,drinking plenty of water will,a tad,however if this persists you may want Rbc/haemo range checked,i suffer from the condition and have blood let out,this is the only true way to lower it.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Been drs friday and today they didn't seem to think it was that bad?

I've taken before between sets of squats at 96 over 55 so 150 over 100 I thought was bad.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

@faultline Sorry to contradict your post but this can be a serious condition leading to stroke/heart failure if untreated and ongoing over a couple of weeks.The asprin in Eca is to thin the blood to assist with the pump,however this does not help with high Rbc/haemo problems,it can actualy make you more open to stroke.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

If it stays that high for a couple of weeks it needs looking at the dosey cvnts!

Read this mate http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/health-topics/topics/hbp/


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Of course I assume he has been drs etc etc was just giving a tip from what I've read on eca.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, will give a couple more days then see a different dr!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Light shoulder, chest workout

BP 117/67 straight after so dropped again? Not that I'm complaining!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Light shoulder, chest workout
> 
> BP 117/67 straight after so dropped again? Not that I'm complaining!


Nice,sounds like you were dehydrated blood wise mate:thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Nice,sounds like you were dehydrated blood wise mate:thumb:


Not sure its up and down! Will keep checking, not that I'm paranoid


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Did some sprint training at dinnertime today in the sun absolutely knackered!

And took BP straight after

90/60 so down again?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Thats better PBs again!

Not done rack pulls for a long time but felt the need tonight so took it easy but began the road again,

Rack pulls from below knees

30kg x15

50kg x 10

70kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

Shrugs bb

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x10

Underhand chins

Bw 15 reps PB

+10kg x 10 PB

+15kg x 8 PB

not been able to do overhand chins since shoulder went but...

Bw x10

Bw x7

Bw x7

Low cable row

105kg x 12 PB

105KG X 14 PB

105kg x 10

Going really well then headache took over!

Panic but

BP was fine!

Just headache lol

Anyway no biceps tonight so guess I can treat myself to an arm workout tomorrow! 

Note legs hurt like crap from sprints yesterday so cardio is going to be fun in the morning!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Good workout there but please do keep an eye on your BP... :thumbup1:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Good workout there but please do keep an eye on your BP... :thumbup1:


Yeah sadly I've been carrying a monitor around to check it!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok so fat falling still, abbs appearing all over!

Lol I can make them out anyway.

Gut at 35" and weight 211.6 lbs so dropped 1/2lb fat, looking better all round.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Somehow managed to drag my aching body up onto the exercise bike for fasted ssc.

Edit

60 mins done


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Gut still at 35" so well pleased with that, another goal smashed.

Off to archey this morning that will be a good hot workout!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Gut still at 35" so well pleased with that, another goal smashed.
> 
> Off to archey this morning that will be a good hot workout!


Enjoy mate...

Well done on continued weight loss and nearly abs!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mygym said:


> Ok so fat falling still, abbs appearing all over!
> 
> Lol I can make them out anyway.
> 
> Gut at 35" and weight 211.6 lbs so dropped 1/2lb fat, looking better all round.


Well done on the weight loss and your abs having a sneaky appearance


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well temperature in conservatory dropped right down to 30c so did chest and shoulders,

Shoulder still hurts hence no big weights but managed OHP and db bench press plus a couple more PBs !

Dips

Bw x 15 reps

+15kg x10

+25kg x 10

+35kg x 10 PB

+35kg x 9

OHP (shoulder width)

10kg bar x 15

Total 20kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

DB bench press flat

12kg x 10

12kg x 12

DB bench incline (hurts to much)

12kg x 10

DB decline press 

12kg x 20

16kg x 12

22kg x 15

DB front raises

9kg x 15

9kg x 15

9kg x 15

Cable face pulls

60kg x 10

67kg x 10 PB

75kg x 10 PB

lateral raises

11kg x 12

11kg x 12

11kg x 12

Internal cable rotar cuffs

7.5kg x 15

7.5kg x 15

External cable rotar cuffs

7.5kg x 12

7.5kg x 15

And BP straight after

105/62

Pulse 115

So happy with that


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Bbq ... had 3000 cals so far today I was pretty good though no alcohol and best of both rolls with homemade extra lean burgers, shouldn't of had so many perhaps!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well I went into conservatory to train legs. ?....... its so hot!

Dont know how i did but I did, mind you felt sick and wanted to cry!

Anyway

Front squats

30kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 10 PB

Back squats

65kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10 just couldn't do anymore (wimp)

DB lunges 1 side at a time static

18.5kg x 10

18.5kg x 10

Toe press standing (just about)

80kg x 15

80kg x 15

Thigh curl

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Knee extension

70kg x 15 (max weight I can get on)

70kg x 2! CRAMP IN LEG AAHHHHH

did I say it was hot?

Well did some may not of been great but could of sat and watched tv.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

2 pics 3 weeks apart

First pic 3 weeks ago


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Doing well, good change so far


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Doing well, good change so far


Thanks, picture not show the full fat loss really and no weight change so even better


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

New fan arrived today:thumbup:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Bicep and triceps done ss a little extra workout.

Ez curls

30kg x11

50kg x 10

70kg x 6 PB

70kg x 5

50kg x12

DB curls

22.5kg x 12

22.5kg x 10

DB hammer curls

22.5kg x 12

22.5kg x 9

Scull crushers

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

Close pushdowns

45kg x 15

45kg x 15

Single arm extension

R

16.5kg x 12

L

16.5kg x 5 shoulder hurtd so

Close hands press ups to lower chest

12

12

12


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Skin stretching vein lol never had veins up before recently


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Skin stretching vein lol never had veins up before recently


Reps given mate,very well done!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Reps given mate,very well done!


Nice one chears,

On that note I tried to do the same for you over my BP problem but couldn't give reps? Have done before?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Nice one chears,
> 
> :thumb :What message came up?
> 
> You may have to rep some other guys before you can rep me mate!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> No tab to rep! Just checked again. Will have to fire up laptop sometime instead of tablet.
> 
> I have given reps from laptop but should be able to on tablet surely!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Mate I have no idea ,but think laptop is only way to rep!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome veinage lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Woke early so making the most of the time, 60 mins fasted cardio good old fashioned steady state on the bike


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So my target was to get to around 12% bf then stay around that ..

well I know the electric testers arnt the best way of doing bf but got tested in the gym at work this morning on a 'good' set and it reads 11.2% gym instructors ssid it was to low and should put some back on I said looks like I'm heading for 8% lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Bf ticket


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Shoulders

Light still but movement felt ok in the right grove if wrong angle then pain!

OHP bar

25kg x10

25kg x 12

30kg x12

30kg x12

30kg x12

Front db raises

9kg x20

9kg x15

9kg x15

9kg x15

Lateral raises

11.5kg x12

11.5kgx12

11.5kgx12

11.5kgx12

DB press

11.5kg x20

13.5kg x15

15.5kg x 15

16.5kg x12

DB upright row

16.5kg 12

16.5kg x12

16.5kg x12

16, 5kg x 12

22-00hrs and still hot.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back and bit biceps done

Rack pulls

50kg x 10

70kg x 10

90kg x 10

110kg x 6

120kg x 10

Shrugs barbell

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

Underhand chins

Bw x 6

+ 20kg x 6 PB

+25kg x 6 PB

+25kg x 7PB

Overhand chins

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 7

Face pulls

67kg x 12

67kg x 12

67kg x 10

Db curls

22.5kg x 12

22.5kg x 12

Hammer curls

22.5kg x 10

0kg x 0 !

FRIED


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice Imo rack pulls are a great mass builder,in a way nothing else is,deads are awesome but rack pulls seem to realy thicken the mass..around back upper and shoulders/traps...might just be me,but I have observed this .


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Nice Imo rack pulls are a great mass builder,in a way nothing else is,deads are awesome but rack pulls seem to realy thicken the mass..around back upper and shoulders/traps...might just be me,but I have observed this .


Totally agree I think it takes more off legs allowing the back to work more.

I'm trying to keep the weight lowish as always had lower back problems but enjoy the lift to much to stop.

Need to get the mrs to record a vid of my lift so I can check form always that thought of injury!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fat loss pic


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Fat loss pic


Cannot rep you again yet,but will,well done!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Cannot rep you again yet,but will,well done!


Thanks mate.

Cant get over the change in the last month, cutting for 6 months then suddenly I see the change chuffed to nuts


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Cant get over the change in the last month, cutting for 6 months then suddenly I see the change chuffed to nuts


This is what happens mate,all of a sudden boom,i am awaiting skin to catch up for my boom!pmsl

You should be proud you look awesome mate:cool2:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> This is what happens mate,all of a sudden boom,i am awaiting skin to catch up for my boom!pmsl
> 
> You should be proud you look awesome mate:cool2:


Your waiting? I've seen the pic of you in your old tent shirt fect your making the rest of us train harder!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Your waiting? I've seen the pic of you in your old tent shirt fect your making the rest of us train harder!


Yes mate,i have a load of extra skin that makes me look naff in the nud at the mo,i look fine clothed but it is ****in me off tbh

Theory is I recomp and put mass I lost back slowly whilst holding off and burning some fat still=tighter skin!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,i have a load of extra skin that makes me look naff in the nud at the mo,i look fine clothed but it is ****in me off tbh
> 
> Theory is I recomp and put mass I lost back slowly whilst holding off and burning some fat still=tighter skin!


Yeah , can only benefit your health all round, I cant wait ti train again and not long finished!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Yeah , can only benefit your health all round, I cant wait ti train again and not long finished!


You know what I love training in this weather,get a real buzz on me....you?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> You know what I love training in this weather,get a real buzz on me....you?


I'm not sure I want to start training when I finish work but as I step in the gym put some music on usually I'm sorted


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> I'm not sure I want to start training when I finish work but as I step in the gym put some music on usually I'm sorted


What is your goal now,you look very lean?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> What is your goal now,you look very lean?


Honestly dont know it was such a shock in new pics, this was how I wanted to look by next year!

Guess a lean bulk at end of summer maybe or just work on my fitness as I'm very unfit!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Just been down the park with my son sprinting jogging and walking bloody ache now, after the earlier back session thats finished me off.

Up early for fasted cardio tomorrow


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well back on the bike for fasted, not sure how long as I'm knackered!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Weighed in at 210.6lbs so 1lb dropped this week.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

60mins on bike, felt that!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Macros not good yesterday, low on protein to high carbs and fat.

Off this morning to stand in the beating sun doing archery so should burn a few calories

According to 'my fitness pal' archery burns 335 calories an hour!

Not sure its that much but it all helps, and a good rear delt workout!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my shoulders ache!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Jessss I hurt all over

Hopefully it was the back and bicep training followed by the late night sprint training friday then cardio Saturday and archery today

Either that or I was run over today,

saying that I do have a headache and bad bruising to sides of my knees?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Looking nice and lean... is it time to bulk?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Looking nice and lean... is it time to bulk?


Just had some chocolate so maybe


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Gone from xxxl work polo shirts to xl since January, also trousers dropped from 42"waist to comfy 36" cloths look bad now.

  :thumbdown::thumbup:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Some pics from weekend

Tap talk wont load pics


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Pics loaded hope the right ones tap talk playing up!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

4 weeks apart


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest and shoulders

Still light but getting there shoulder feels better-ish when not training so slowly mending

Dips

Bodyweight x20

+25kg x 12

+37kg X 10 PB

+37kg x 8

Decline DB press

16kg x 12

19kg x 12

22kg x 12

OHP Hurts

20kg x12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

FT db raises

8kg x 12

8kg x 12

8kg x12

Lateral raises

11kg x 12

11kg x 12

11kg x 12

DB upright rows

16kg x 14

16kg x 14

14kg x 12

Pressups

20

7 !


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Not sure where I'm going now love the way I'm training and the results I'm getting but have been selfish about it for to long.

Time to change

Youngest son has aspergers so life in general been a struggle now I have connected with him through archery so making the most of the time together which is 2 days a week, hard workout too.

Brother who I dont see much wants me to go kayaking 1 day a week dont want to say no plus its a good workout

Oldest son who (lives with his mum) came up tonight to train with me, he will be boxing this year and wants me to train him (gym/fitness) would love to pass on my knowledge to my son.

Dont spend enough quality time with the mrs, she dosnt mind but will do one day!

So need to rework my training for a while

May train more boxing style and hope to keep most of my size while getting fit.

Only thing that keeps my head straight is the gym without it I'm fevked

Anyway sorry to ramble on if anyone is reading this just thinking allowed!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I think that's a great idea, you have got to a great level now and you have deserved a change.

You can easily maintain what you have built and get fit by doing the other stuff plus they sound like great fun!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So my son came up to train last night and he trained as hard as I would let him!

Chuffed to nuts no half measures just half reps on the last ones lol

So now I know he will work hard I will be changing my style of training to help him with his boxing

really pleased I can give my 30 years of knowledge and mistakes to the next generation.

People I have trained in the past only want results but are not prepared to put the work in.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh yeah I ache,

Just been down the park running with son , I am so cardiovascular unfit its a joke.

Still I guess hes nearly 20 I'm 43 going on 41 lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's great, I can't wait till my boys start training with me, they go in the shed and lift the little 2kg discs ATM


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I train with my son now and then,there is nothing better than seeing your sons at anything mate,it is great for you and your soul,embrace it,everything has a way of ending up for the better.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> That's great, I can't wait till my boys start training with me, they go in the shed and lift the little 2kg discs ATM


Never thought it would happen, although I have a pic of him at about 3 years old next to one of my dumbells!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I train with my son now and then,there is nothing better than seeing your sons at anything mate,it is great for you and your soul,embrace it,everything has a way of ending up for the better.


Yeah feels 

I think he wants to move in as well..... that's another story lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Form check anyone






Back

Rack pulls

50kg x8

70kg x 8

90kg x 8

110kg x 8

130kg x 8

144kg x 2 back tight so stopped then got a video to check form

Shrugs

130kg x 12 but back tight so stoppef

Underhand chins

BW X 6

+ 10kg x 6

+20kg x 6

+ 27kg x 7 PB

overhand chins

BW X 10

BW X 10

BW X 9

facepulls

67kg x 12

67kg x 12

Back iced but ok


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back on bike for fasted cardio


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

60 mins on bike followed by abbs!!!!!!!!! Rare occasion

Cable crunchs

45kg x 20

52kg x 20

52kg x 15

52kg x 15

DB side bends

22kg x 15

22 x 15

22 x 15

Hanging knee raises

Bw x 15 , 10, 12, 12


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ment to be a day off, hate days out of the gym

Don't count this mornings cardio

Sat here waiting to recover any part will do


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

206lbs and 34" waist well I be fecked I must have worms! Lost 5lb and another 1" on waist in the last 2 weeks


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So to round up (or down) I have lost 7.5" around the waist and lost 55lbs since January oh yeah smashed loads of PBs in that time so strengh increasing every week


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

mygym said:


> So to round up (or down) I have lost 7.5" around the waist and lost 55lbs since January oh yeah smashed loads of PBs in that time so strengh increasing every week


Brilliant effort!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Look what I got!

6 of the buggers

Hope pic shows


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That is serious dedication there pal, bit of an inspiration to me, your like mr miyagi to my Daniel son 

Seriously though, I know you've done this mostly natty so it's impressive


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Brilliant effort!


Bloody amazing mate,all power to you,natty at that,takes some doing,any stims?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tell you what buddy ,we should call our corner of Ukm slims,i think I have lost another few pound too pmsl but I was assisted:thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Bloody amazing mate,all power to you,natty at that,takes some doing,any stims?


Used thermopure by my protein before fasted cardio, had a mixed grill and a few chips last night woke up with lumps for abbs dont figure!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Tell you what buddy ,we should call our corner of Ukm slims,i think I have lost another few pound too pmsl but I was assisted:thumb:


Lol

To late to go on tvs fat club now, perhaps we could start a skinny club

UKM SLIMS you got that nailed


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Used thermopure by my protein before fasted cardio, had a mixed grill and a few chips last night woke up with lumps for abbs dont figure!


High protein diets are the way forward alright


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Short sharp shock to the legs

Front squat

10kg bar x 10

30kg x 10

50kg x 10

70kg x 8 PB

70kg x 7

tried using straps to grab bar with as I'm struggling to keep bar from sliding down shoulders. 

Superseted back squats with DB lunges (painfull!)

Back squats

70kg x 10

Db lunges

14kg x 10

Backs

70kg x 9

Dbs

14kg x 10

Backs

70kg x 9

Dbs

14kg x 10

The plan is to do a bit less so I can try and do them again this week if recovered!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I think I deserved a treat


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well after winning the recomp competition I can stop training and eat what I want!

Well I'm havin a takeaway tonight for a birthday treat for my nipper but I may have a little lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Just back from archery and both shoulders hurt like hell


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Whoops

Fasted cardio ment of done 30mins as training later and got carried away ended up doing 90mins


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Personal best thread

Back bit biceps and abbs again!

Rack pulls (trying to improve form, shoulders back!)

50kg x 5

70kg x 5

90kg x 5

120kg x 5

145kg x 5 PB since restarting these after lower back problems

Underhand chins

BW X10

+10kg x 10

+20kg x 6

+30kg x 6 PB

Incline cable rows

45kg x 10

75kg x 10

90kg x 10 PB

97.5kg x 8 PB

Low cable close grip row

105kg x 12

120kg x 10 PB

120kg x 11 PB

Finish biceps off

DB curls

22.5kg x 15

22.5kg x 9

DB hammers

22.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 8

Cable crunchs superset with side bends

CC

52 kg x 20

SB

16.5kg X 12

CC

52kg x x15

SB

16.5 x 12

CC

52kg x 15

SB

16.5kg x 12

Feel refreshed and ready to go again lol could of kept going but need to rest I suppose


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

45mins fasted on bike short but busy morning, archey this afternoon and hope a 2nd legs workout tonight. 

I'm on holiday, just as well!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well I messed up

Trained last night cardio this morning and archery this afternoon but shoulder couldn't take it and is back to square one

My own stupid fault:mad: going away on Sunday so was trying to squeeze all training in before then and double archery didn't help

I know how long in between sessions I need to recover so why feck it all up.

Never learn instead of missing a week of training now who knows how long.

Oh yeah forgot yo say I'm totally p! $$ ed off with myself


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Balls mate,that sucks,take it easy now then. :thumbdown:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Personal best thread
> 
> Back bit biceps and abbs again!
> 
> ...


Reps for pb's though!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Reps for pb's though!


Thanks mate,

always the same with me every year just get into my groove and then fall over.

Still legs tomorrow then away for a week on diclofenac see how I am.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> always the same with me every year just get into my groove and then fall over.
> 
> Still legs tomorrow then away for a week on diclofenac see how I am.


Good luck ,you deserve better imo!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Good luck ,you deserve better imo!


Well I wanted to work on my legs!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Well I wanted to work on my legs!


Beware what you wish for a?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well both shoulders painful, couldn't even get a drs appointment, not that they would do much.

Off for a week to get fat


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well a week of eating going well!

Dinner today was 2 gammons 6 chicken thighs 2 drumsticks peas carrots 12 chips!

Went for a quick run this morning

Just 1.2 miles in 13 mins lol

I know thats not good but I had trouble walking that far 18 months ago so thats as far as I've run for a long time!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

3 bottles of bulmers last night and I wanted to fight everyone!

Had no takers!

Maybe after not drinking for so long then mixing with pain killers not a good idea, lets hope tonight is better on Carlsberg!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Jog 3 mornings in a row! Up early quick run back to bed before anyone up.

Walking miles every day, holiday? Lol

Shoulders crap still.

nearly tried acupunture in some Chinese joint yesterday £35. He touched shoulder once said knotted muscle, so i left.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Wel got desperate went back to mr china 90 mins of torture on Thursday hurts worse now,

Live and learn!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Hope the shoulders getting better mate, acupuncture helped my dad when he done his back in so give it a go mate!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Hope the shoulders getting better mate, acupuncture helped my dad when he done his back in so give it a go mate!


Yeah well had it done Thursday hurts worse in both shoulders now so wont be training for some time now

Legs and cardio


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Pins in shoulders!

No thats not a furry t shirt!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Pins in shoulders!
> 
> No thats not a furry t shirt!!


I will stick to green in a55!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I will stick to green in a55!


Go on then, what?????


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Go on then, what?????


Rather than acu pins all over me,,,,pah


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Rather than acu pins all over me,,,,pah


Or squirting everywhere if I remember correctly!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back after a week away for legs, shoulders bad

5 mins on bike

Back squats (hurt shoulders as much as legs)

30kg x 15

50kg x 12

70kg x 10

90kg x 6

100kg x6

Toe press, standing bb on shoulders

100kg x 20

100kg x 20

Thigh curl (by now on a downer head gone)

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 7

Leg extension

70kg x15

70kg x15

70kg x 12

Very dizzy throughout

Hot with stone cold forehead?

Bp

99/60

Pulse

95 bm


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Couldn't not do any training so did some bodyweight stuff

Round 1

Reverse rows in rack 10, 10

Underhand chins 12, 12

Dips 12, 12

Round 2

Reverse rows 12, 11

Underhand chins 6, 6

Dips 12, 12

Abbs round 1

Windscreen washers 20, 20

Jacknifes 10, 10

Abbs r2

Windscreen washers 20, 20

Jacknifes 10, 10

Stayed away from shoulders as much as possible.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Booked a sports massage for Thursday night! 

Hope it helps as I need to lift weight!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Mini cardio !

Hamstrings still hurt from sunday

5 mins on bike

10 min run

10 mins on bike

Short and sweaty


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Mini painful abb workout

Windscreen washers

Followed by

Knife jacks

Followed by

Crunchs

Side bends

Plank (on elbows as shoulders fecked)

Over and over again until 10 min timer rings

Cant believe I'm training abbs, anything to stop the nightmare of not lifting weights.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Couldn't resist a small amount of lifting

Minimum rest.

Ez curls pyramid

30kg x 6

50kg x6

60kg x 6

70kg x 2 (wtf)

60kg x 9

50kg x 10

40kg x 10

30kg x 10

Mid grip pushdowns

33kg x 15

48kg x 15

54kg x 15

Narrow D pulldowns

54kg x 10

48kg x 10

Start to feel it in shoulders so didn't go mad!

DB hammers

22.5kg x 15

22.5kg x 10

Felt good to lift but hope not made things worse?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Your soul matters too though a?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Your soul matters too though a?


Yeah big time

Little 't shirt' workout did my head the world of good


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Celebration time ohhhh yeah.

Just had sports massage, no rotar cuff problems no ac problems just knotted tight deltoids! So couple of sessions should be good to go!

Chuffed as nuts

Did trigger point therapy too.

Shes back Tuesday to have another go, she did compliment me on muscule so even better!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Celebration time ohhhh yeah.
> 
> Just had sports massage, no rotar cuff problems no ac problems just knotted tight deltoids! So couple of sessions should be good to go!
> 
> ...


Extra's? 

But realy great news mate,pleased for you on this!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Extra's?
> 
> But realy great news mate,pleased for you on this!


Pmsl

No extras this time just a good rubbing with oils lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Going for somekind of leg workout this morning as in now as I warm up on bike!

Not sure what as cant get my pooorrrly shoulders under a bar

Hate doing weights fasted but as I not expecting to do a great deal thought it may make it a bit harder.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

If you can hold weights without shoulder pain, do lunges!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> If you can hold weights without shoulder pain, do lunges!


No didn't want to use the dumbells as pulls the shoulders down so..

I used a dipping belt!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So

Fasted leg training

20 mins on bike

BW Lunges 10

Dip belt with weight

10kgx10

20kgx10

30kgx15

40kgx15

40kgx15

Squats with dip belt weights

40kg x15

Single leg squats with dipbelt

40kgx10

40kgx10 felt my 'balancing arms' were cheating/helping to much

So

2 leg squats

40kg x20

Single leg calf raises with dip belt weights

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kgx 15

Thigh curl

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 10

Leg extension

70kg 20

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

DIPPING BELT


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

30mins walk in the refreshing rain, freeded legs up a treat.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good improvising buddy


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Good improvising buddy


Yeah thanks if only I could find away to train chest without using shoulders!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Yeah thanks if only I could find away to train chest without using shoulders!


Isotention works,tense it up hard,then harder and harder until you cannot hold it then pump it and squeeze again,keep repeating and see if I am wrong!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Isotention works,tense it up hard,then harder and harder until you cannot hold it then pump it and squeeze again,keep repeating and see if I am wrong!


I have been flexing pecs lol trying to flex chest not other muscule groups at same time may also help with the mind muscule connection when lifting again.

May try the way you said later see how it goes.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Bought these new lttle puppie



Ideal to rehab my shoulders and to warm up/down

Only 2kg-10kg but thick handles make it feel more!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Little bodyweight circuit (felt more like cardio if your as unfit as me!)

Warm up with new adjustable dumbells

10 reps each

Chins

Reverse row

Dips

No rest

10 reps each

Chins

Reverse row

Dips

2 mins rest

10 reps each

Chins

Reverse row

Dips

2 mins rest

Chins x8

Reverse row x8

Dips x 15

Absolutely knackered !,,,,,!

So

Db curls (thick grip)

10kg x 25 reps

10kg x 15

Db hammer curls (thick handles)

10kg x 15

10kg x 12


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Isotention works,tense it up hard,then harder and harder until you cannot hold it then pump it and squeeze again,keep repeating and see if I am wrong!


Finished with this today, nearly had a sweat going!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Discovered a new exercise (for me) this morning, now I know only trained a few hrs ago but couldn't resist having ago!

Barbell hack squats

The stretch I have to do for shoulders is the same position as this so needed to try!

Perils of having a gym at home cant stay away!

Hacks in rack

30kg x 10

50kg x 15

70kg x 20

Hacks off floor

50kg x 10

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

Jacknifes

20, 12, 10

Felt good sort of deadlift/squat

Felt it most on lower quads just above knees (may help me look good in shorts!)

Max weight I'm going to do though as not want to risk shoulders.

Trained legs yesterday whoops.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Sports massage and trigger theropy done, another in 10 days she said I will be bruised and battered tomorrow as she had too go deep, (that sound a touch rude!) Left shoulder should be free now right getting there.

ADVISED TO WEIGHT TRAIN so will be!

Low weight high reps to start, but not for a fee days as I will dtill be in pain


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Light weight!

Db bench press flat

2kg x10

4kgx20

6kgx20

8kgx20

10kgx20

Flys flat

6kgx20

Incline db press

6kgx20

6kgx20

6kgx20

Db ohp

6kgx15

6kgx20

6kgx20

Front db raises

3kg x10

4kgx20

4kgx20

4kgx20

Lateral raises

4kgx20

4kgx20

4kgx20

Db curls

10kgx20

10kgx20

Hammer curls

10kgx15

10kgx15

Tricep pushdowns

33kg x20

33kgx20

Single db tricep ext

8kg x 15

8kgx15

Cable crunchs

48kg x20

48kg x 20

Shoulders pumped to hell!

Left one felt fine right one still bad but only the deltoid, advised to train light high reps till I get sports massage again.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs

Still can't get a bar on shoulders yet but felt a good workout.

Hack squats

50kgx15

70kgx15

80kgx15

Calf raise, standing

80kgx25

80kgx25

80kgx20

Lunges db

22kgx12

22kgx12

22kgx12

Thigh curls

30kgx12

30kgx12

30kgx7

Leg extensions

70kgx20

70kgx18

70kgx12


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Dropped 5lbs this week? I have been upping calories over the last couple of weeks! Still just under maintenance though.

14st 5 now!

Was 19 1/2st

As soon as I can hit the weights hard I will be lean bulking


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fasted run on treadmill, 20mins 2 miles bloody good for me! Lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Underhand chins

Bw x 12

+10kgx6

20kgx6

30kgx6

32kgx4 1/2 ! PB

32kgx4

Dips

Bwx12

+20kgx10

30kgx10

40kgx9 PB

Rehab/cardio!

Flat bp with a bar! (been a long time since I could do this)

30kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx20

40kgx20 (hurts a bit)

OHP (with a bar first in a long time)

30kgx10

20kgx10 (hurts in wrong angle)

Db ohp

10kgx20

10kgx20

10kgx20

Front db raises

4kgx20

4kgx20

4kgx20

Lateral raises

4kgx20

5kgx20

5kgx20

Reverse rows

Bw x 15

Bwx12

Bwx12

Bwx12

Done


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Just baked these

Peanut butter protein cookies



Then did a 2 mile walk with the dog

So ran this morning

Weights this afternoon

Walk tonight

Nice sunday

Edit

Just crumbled 2 on top of my lemon shortcake protein ice cream!

 :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Failed leg workout,

Got to blame it on shoulders! Worrying about shoulders made rest of form terrible! Still got a bar on my shoulders so I guess that's a positive!

Hack squats

50kgx10

70kgx10

90kgx10

110kgx3 back bending so stopped, not so much because of weight just head in wrong place

Deadlift

110kg x 7 stopped form crap

Squats

30kgx10

70kgx10

90kgx4 form terrible stopping before I feck myself up!

Standing bb toe press

90kgx25

90kgx25

90kgx20

Db lunges

22kgx15

22kgx15

Thigh curls

30kgx12

30kgx12

30kgx10

Leg extension

70kgx20

70kgx15

70kgx18

70kgx12

Over

Really wanted to train today was well up for it but I guess just a bad day,

need

More rest

More food

Less heat!

Better shoulders


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Upping calories

2800

Still under maintenance but a rise of 200 again see how that goes


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Shoulders

Got most of range of movement back started to hurt on last reps but stretched and went again

Bb ohp

30kgx10

35kgx12

40kgx12

40kgx12

Db ohp

10kgx20

10kgx15

10kgx12

10kgx12

Front db raises

4kgx10

5kgx20

6kgx20

7kgx15

Lateral raises

7kgx20

7kgx15

7kgx15

Rear db raises

7kgx20

8kgx15

8kgx15

Shoulders pumped and ache in a good way,


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Steady steady

Flat bench press bb

30kg x20

40kgx20

50kgx20

Db incline

10kgx20

12kgx20

12kgx15

Ohp bb

30kgx15

30kg x15

Db ohp

10kgx15

10kgx15

Dips

Bwx20

Bwx15

Bwx15

Tricep pushdown

48kg x15

48kgx15

48kgx11

Ft db raises

7kgx20

7kgx20

7kgx15

Lateral raises

8kgx15

8kgx15

8kgx15

Internal and external cable rotary cuffs, supersets

11kg x12 x 2 sets a side.

Right shoulder still hurts left just weak


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ruptured deltoid?

Sports massure just been and now she has cleared the knots she thinks I may of had a ruptured deltoid in the past as she found a ball of scar tissue. Broke up all she can got more movement.

I can keep training light and high reps and should improve


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

60 mins fasted on bike

Now off to try to make protein pancakes!

Raised calories by 200 a day and lost 1 lb! 204.6 this morning


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Lemon pancakes:thumbup:

100gms of egg white

1 scoop of lemon shortcake whey

Squeeze of lemon on after cooked

30gms protein

2gms carbs

2gms fat


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Rehab/cardio!

Arnold press

2 sets x 20 reps

Overhand chins

4 x 10

D grip hammer chins

2 x 10

Underhand chins

2 x 6

Ohp bb

2 x 20

1 x 10

Reverse curls

2 x 10

Bb curls

1 x 10 (uncomfortable)

Db curls

2x15

Hammer curls

2x15

Giant set no rest of

Front raise

Oh press

Lsteral raises

Rear raises

Arnold press

3 circuits of 10 reps each

Concentration curls

20 reps

15

10

Burnt out

Feel so week lifting light weights but I know doing this I will soon become a sexual tranasaurus again


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs done

Back squats

1 set 15

4 sets 10

2 sets 6

Bb standing calf raises

2 x 20 PB

2 x 15

Db lunges

2 x10

Thigh curls

2 x 12

1 x 9

Leg extensions

1 x 20

1 x 15

1 x 12


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Got notice today, out of work December:mad: feckin government!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Got notice today, out of work December:mad: feckin government!


Sorry to hear this mate,keep chin up and look for the better job you deserve!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Arnold press

2 sets of 20 reps

Flat bb bench press, thick grips

3 x 20

1 x 15

Db incline press

3 x 20

Scull crushers

3 x 15

Tricep push downs, thick grip

3 x 15

Dips

2 sets max

Bb ohp

2 x20

1 x 12

Ft raises

Dropsets

4 sets 12

Lateral raises

Dropsets

4 x 20

Cable upright rows

3 x 15

Forearms on fire from thick grips!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

On the bike for fasted cardio

1 hr done


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well its my birthday! 44 years old, the idea of this journal was to feel younger and I guess I do

I've raised calories again this week but dropped more weight!

199lbs a 6lb drop?

Need to re check bmr

Been between 2800-3000 calories


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Birthday leg day!

Back squats

3 x 8

3 x 6

Toe press bb

3 x 20

Hack squats

3 x 10

Db lunges

2 x 12 (per leg static)

Thigh curls

2 x 12

1x10

Leg extensions

2 x 20

1 x15

Ab sling (birthday prezzie)

Leg rsises

2 x 10

Knee raises

2 x 10

Absolutely knackered


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

60 mins fasted cardio on bike, get some blood in legs hope to make them recover quicker.

Aminos

Vit c

Electrulights (cant spell feck all nowadays!)

Cod liver oil

Omegas

Multivit

Breakfast

100gms egg whites

1 egg

1 slice Hovis granary


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> 60 mins fasted cardio on bike, get some blood in legs hope to make them recover quicker.
> 
> Aminos
> 
> ...


Hay mate,your egg Amino profile would be well out of balance you need at least 3 whole eggs to 100gms egg whites Imo,may be wrong but it is best to have a third whole eggs to two thirds whites....Dorian style!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Hay mate,your egg Amino profile would be well out of balance you need at least 3 whole eggs to 100gms egg whites Imo,may be wrong but it is best to have a third whole eggs to two thirds whites....Dorian style!


That would be a big pile of scrambled eggs!

May look into that


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Hay mate,your egg Amino profile would be well out of balance you need at least 3 whole eggs to 100gms egg whites Imo,may be wrong but it is best to have a third whole eggs to two thirds whites....Dorian style!


Been looking at some of yates diet plans

He used between 3-5 whites per whole egg

100gms white is about 3 whites worth

So im using 3 whites to 1 whole

? Thoughts?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back and shoulders

Still light 15-20rep area

Arnold press

2 sets

Overhand chins

3 sets

Underhand chins

3 sets

Close hammer chins

3 sets

Incline cable row

3 sets

Low mid grip cable row

2 sets

Low close grip cable row

2 sets

Upright cable row

2 sets

Bradford presd

3 sets

Bb ohp

2 sets

Db ft raises

3 sets

Lateral raises

3 sets

Ab sling knee raises

Front, left , right

2 sets

Less weight I use the weeker I feel


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Been looking at some of yates diet plans
> 
> He used between 3-5 whites per whole egg
> 
> ...


You're wasting too many good yolks pmsl ,I spoke to him about eggs back in the day and his preferred ratio was 1;2 or 3 max,that btw works best for me too,but we are all different,if you are farting a lot it means its wrong more than likely..


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> You're wasting too many good yolks pmsl ,I spoke to him about eggs back in the day and his preferred ratio was 1;2 or 3 max,that btw works best for me too,but we are all different,if you are farting a lot it means its wrong more than likely..


Not wasting yolk buying liquid whites no waste! £2.60 litre

Doing 3:1 now but raising calories each week so will be adding more whole eggs as I go.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

The ben ten leg press !?!?!

Trying to come up with something different for legs

Yes thst is a skateboard on a plank!

I call it single leg skatepush!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Extra leg workout

Squats

1x10

5x6

Single leg skatepush!

4x10

Front cable squats!

3x12

Bb toe press

2x20

1x14

Quads nicely burning!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice skateboard improvisation there mate!

How's the shoulder holding up now?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Nice skateboard improvisation there mate!
> 
> How's the shoulder holding up now?


Getting there thanks,

Finished sports massage now, training 15-20 reps so light weights but can do all movements now just need to hold back and not push to hard.

Enjoying training so all a bonus, 

Loose my job in December as prison closes so not all good


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Bad news about the job mate, you got something else lined up?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Bad news about the job mate, you got something else lined up?


Not yet only just found out, maybe work till end of January as we have to gut prison after all lodgers left!

Spent 9 years reparing the place now were scrapping it,


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest shoulders triceps

Arnold press

2 x 20

Flat bb presd

2x20

2x15

Incline db press

3x15

Dips

4x12

Scullcrushers

2x15

Tri pushdown

3x15

OHP bb

2x20

1x15

Cable upright rows

2x15

Front raises

2x15

Lateral raises

2x15

Shoulder still hurts but still pushing through (as advised) but not to hard


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good sesh there pal.

Where are the prisoners going?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Good sesh there pal.
> 
> Where are the prisoners going?


Thanks still light but adding a bit each time, just happy to be training keeps my head straight.

All over country! Another jail 7 miles away turning into an immigration centre so they are shipping 600 inmates out this month as well.

Probably release half of them if the government has its way.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Kept weight to 199 lbs on 3000 calories this week so this may be my maintenance level, will stick at 3000 for another week see how it goes.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Leg day

Back squats

1x10

6x6

Ft cable squat

3x15

Db lunges

3x12

Bb toe press

3x20

Thigh curl

3x8

Single leg extension

3 x 15

Dusted


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back and a little bicep blast

Very little rest between sets

Arnold press (warm shoulders up)

2x20

Overhand chins

3x10

Underhand chins

3x10

Dhandle chins

3x6

Incline cable rows

2x15

Low wide cable row

2x15

Low close row

2x15

Db row

2x15

Db curls

1x15

1x12

1x8

Db hammer curls

3x12

Close grip pull downs

2x20

Straight arm pulldown

2x15

Burnt out!

Love it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That is a lot of chins mate,good effort!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> That is a lot of chins mate,good effort!


Thanks, only bodyweight at the moment just trying to get shoulders going again.

Trouble is I've started to up the weights on most exercises and I shouldn't really yet till shoulders are ready but I get carried away!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Shoulders chest and triceps

Arnold press

2x20 plus rotary cuff moves

Flat bb bench

2x20

2x15

Incline db press

3x15

Dips

Bw 3x15

BB OHP

3X20

Skull crushers (tricep bar)

3x15

Tri push downs

4x15

Cable upright row

3x15

Front db raises

3x15

Lateral raises

3x15



Shoulder still hurts but going in right direction.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fasted blood test this morning so late to work, time for fasted cardio on bike!

Weight up 1lb =200lbs

Waist same 34" at biggest part.

1 hr done

1 litre water done


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs

Back squats

1x10

4x8

Bb toe press

4x15

Db lunges static

3x12

Thigh curl

3x10

Leg extensions, singles

3x15

Done

Did weight and reps that I wanted but just not feeling it felt a chore that had to be done.

Guess work stress overtaking now.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Abbs/cardio, fasted

Hanging knee raises

2 rounds of

Front 10

Left 10

Right 10

30 mins on bike

Stretch yesterday's pain away!

Hanging knee raises

2 rounds of

Front 10

Left 10

Right 10


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Fasted blood test this morning so late to work, time for fasted cardio on bike!
> 
> Weight up 1lb =200lbs
> 
> ...


Nice mate,good weight...


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Nice mate,good weight...


Thanks was 260lbs at Christmas so trying to add 1lb a week now nice and slow so as not to add to much fat.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good goals mate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Still plugging away mate, good workouts being done.

Reading this journal makes me want to work harder, old boy showing us younger ones up!

Keep it up pal


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Still plugging away mate, good workouts being done.
> 
> Reading this journal makes me want to work harder, old boy showing us younger ones up!
> 
> Keep it up pal


Thanks mate been a hard day... no weights just a bit of cardio still back day tomorrow!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back and biceps

Rotar cuffs

2 sets of 20

Arnold press

2 sets of 20

Overhand chins

10,10,10

Underhand chins

10,10,8

Wide pull downs

2x15

Narrow pulldowns

2x15

Db row

3x15

Straight arm pulldown

3x15

Super set

Hammer curls (tricep bar)

Db curls

15 + 15,

12 + 9,

8+5

Superset, dropped weight

Db curls and

Db hammer curls

12+12

8+10

Superset, dropped weight again

Db curls and

Db hammer curls

15 +15

15 +15

Started out poor and week ended up

Pumped and ready for more

Except muscles all fried and burnt out


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest shoulders and triceps

Rotar cuffs 1x20

Arnold press 2 x 20

Flat bench

1x20

3x15

Db incline press

3x15

Ohp bb

2x20

1x15

Dips

3x15

Superset no rest at all

Scullcrushers

Tricep pushdown

12,12

11,11

8,8

Drop weight

Superset no rest at all

Scullcrushers

Tricep pushdown

15,15

12,12

12,12

Front raises

4x15

Lateral raises

4x15

Rear db flyes

4x15

Rear cable shrugs (new)

1x15

2x12

1x11

Felt good again after first 10mins wanted to do more but unable

Using

200mg caffeine tablet

5gms bcaa

Spoon of taurine

Spoon of creatine

Daa


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good to hear things have improved mate,nice session


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Good to hear things have improved mate,nice session


Thanks mate

Shoulder still hurts but just happy yo be training even if its 15-20 reps with girls weights! Lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Shoulder still hurts but just happy yo be training even if its 15-20 reps with girls weights! Lol


I bet mate,i have always been fairly good at avoiding injuries thank fook,even my back is better since it ain't carrying Mars around on it now:lol:

Though have torn a bicep in half years ago in a cold gym,my hands froze to bar too!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I bet mate,i have always been fairly good at avoiding injuries thank fook,even my back is better since it ain't carrying Mars around on it now:lol:
> 
> Though have torn a bicep in half years ago in a cold gym,my hands froze to bar too!


Big difference with a weight loss feel much healthier dont you.

I usually get an injury every other year and usually finish training but nowadays I am more patient and know if im carefull I can keep training.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I bet mate,i have always been fairly good at avoiding injuries thank fook,even my back is better since it ain't carrying Mars around on it now:lol:
> 
> Though have torn a bicep in half years ago in a cold gym,my hands froze to bar too!


Just been thinking about how cold my gym/conservatory will be soon!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Big difference with a weight loss feel much healthier dont you.
> 
> I usually get an injury every other year and usually finish training but nowadays I am more patient and know if im carefull I can keep training.


Exactly buddy


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Weigh in this morning

+2lbs = 202lbs

Waist

34" no change



On 3000 calories 95% clean


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Leg day!

Back squats

1x15

1x12

1x10

1x8

1x6

1x4

2x2  knee pain so stopped before to late!

Bb toe press

5x15

Thigh curl

3x10

1x8

Leg extension, singles

4x15

Felt strong but knee/top quad pain stopped a good session short so next week will be good!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back on amitriplyn (spelt wrong!) Stress taking over

Anyway more importantly its back day and a bit of biceps

Rackpulls

4x15

Overhand chins

3x10

Underhand chins

3x10

Wide pulldowns

3x15

Narrow pulldowns

3x15

Db rows

3x15

Hammer curls, tricep bar

3x15

Db curls, drop sets

1x15

3x12

1x15

Concentration curls

3x6

Headache but decent session.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Leg day!
> 
> Back squats
> 
> ...


Hay buddy,you need to post weights,so progress can be monitored


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Hay buddy,you need to post weights,so progress can be monitored


I will when I catch back up, lifting anout 50% at the moment that's how I can do so many reps lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> I will when I catch back up, lifting anout 50% at the moment that's how I can do so many reps lol


Nah you should list it now,it will help,trust me,i am listing weights for squats and for me they are sh1t,but truth is truth!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Nah you should list it now,it will help,trust me,i am listing weights for squats and for me they are sh1t,but truth is truth!


Yeah may do, more like cardio at the moment though!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

http://blog.supplementcentre.com/choc-peanut-cookies-recipe/


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Still 100% dedication in here I see, nice work keep it up.

Shoulder feeling better these days?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Still 100% dedication in here I see, nice work keep it up.
> 
> Shoulder feeling better these days?


Lol

Thanks doing my best!

Shoulder getting better each week thanks, just trying to keep weights down and reps up is the hard part!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

mygym said:


> http://blog.supplementcentre.com/choc-peanut-cookies-recipe/


Bump for a vote!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest triceps shoulders

Weight still creeping up slowly and shoulder getting stronger but still hurts on 13-15 reps so not pushing to much.

Anyway as requested by @biglbs I've listed the weights tonight!

Arnold press

4kg x15

5kg x15

6kg x15

Rotar cuffs

4kgx15

4kgx15

Flat bb bench (couldn't lift empty bar long ago)

30kgx15

50kgx15

64kgx15

64kgx15

64kgx15

Db incline press

14kgx15

14kgx15

14kgx15

14kgx15

Dips

+20kg x10

+30kgx10

+30kgx10

Bw x20

Scull crushers (+tricep bar)

27.5kg x15

30kgx15

30kgx15

Tri push downs

33kgx10

48kgx10

55kgx10

48kgx10

48kgx10

33kgx20

Bb ohp

30kgx20

30kgx15

30kgx15

30kgx15

Bradford press

20kgx15

20kgx15

Ft db raises

10kgx15

9kgx15

8kgx15

7kgx15

Lateral raises

10kgx15

9kgx15

8kgx15

7kgx15

Rear delt raises

10kgx15

10kgx15

10kgx15

10kgx15


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good man,you can now monitor your progress buddy,reps given!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mygym said:


> Chest triceps shoulders
> 
> Weight still creeping up slowly and shoulder getting stronger but still hurts on 13-15 reps so not pushing to much.
> 
> ...


Big session there , keep it up


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Good man,you can now monitor your progress buddy,reps given!





YummyMummy said:


> Big session there , keep it up


Thanks

Feels more like cardio but enjoying myself and helps to keep my head straihhtish so happy


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Just ate a rather large Chinese! First proper cheat in ages but kept under calories still, short on protein so will have to go over!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs

Back squats

30kgx10

50kgx10

70kgx8

90kgx6

110kgx6

120kgx4

Bb toe press

120kgx15

120kgx15

120kgx15

120kgx15

Db lunges static per leg

22kgx12

22kgx12

22kgx12

Thigh curls

40kgx12

40kgx10

40kgx8

30kgx10

Single leg extensions

50kgx12

50kgx15

50kgx10

Double leg extensions

70kgx12

70kgx12

And stretch


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bloody good leg session mate,loads of work


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Bloody good leg session mate,loads of work


Thanks light for most but stops me walking for a while so works for me!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Just edited

I put 12kg toe press should of been 120kg!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:bounce:



mygym said:


> Just edited
> 
> I put 12kg toe press should of been 120kg!


 :lol:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Cant sleep so

On bike for some fasted cardio

1hr done

Stretch

Find doing this the morning after leg day helps with recovery.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

211lbs up 9lbs on last week!

Waist up 1/4" now 34 1/4"

Starting to fill out again, only training fairly light but where I haven't been training shoulders for months they have suddenly expanded

9lb in a week!

3000 calories 90% clean still


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Used a pre workout a couple of times and had no dizzy spells?

bought some beta-aline and tried that same results no dizziness

So

Will as from today try 2gms twice a day and see if I can stay upright!

Will use taurine when training not everyday, read loads of contradictory reviews that taurine should be cycled with beta.

Some say not together some say must take everyone has an opinion so ill try my way see what happens.

Hope it helps


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back

Rotar cuff and arnold press 2 sets each

Rack pulls

50kgx10

70kgx10

90kgx10

110kgx9 lower back popped so stopped

Overhand chins

Bwx10

Bwx10

Bwx10

Underhand chins

(didnt want to start adding weight again yet but had to stretch lower back)

20kgx6

20kgx6

20kgx6

20kgx6

Incline cable rows

81kgx10

96kgx10

105kgx10

Wide pull down

96kgx10

105kgx12

105kgx12

Narrow D pulldown

105kgx10

105kgx10

96kgx12

Burn biceps off with

Cable precher curls

33kgx15

33kgx12

33kgx10

33kgx6

Back now in ice

But no dizziness


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest and shoulders

Rotar cuffs and arnold press warm up 3 sets 15 reps each

Flat bb bench presd

30kgx15

50kgx15

64kgx15

70kgx15

70kgx12 shoulder twanging away

Db inclne press

22kgx15

22kgx15

22kgx15

22kgx15

Dips

+20kgx10

20kgx15

20kgx10

20kgx10

Ohp bb

20kgx20

20kgx20

20kgx20

20kgx20

Db Ft raises

10kgx15

10kgx15

10kgx12

10kgx12

Lateral raises

10kgx15

10kgx15

10kgx12

10kgx12

Rear delt raises

10kgx15

10kgx15

10kgx15

10kgx15

Realy tired tonight

On a positive, still no dizzy


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Treated my self to an arm work out

No rest

pyramid style!

Straight bar arm curls (in the rack!)

30kgx6

50kgx6

60kgx6 -not done these for a while strenhh down 

50kgx10

40kgx10

Scull crushers - with tricep bar

30kgx10

40kgx10

50kgx10

45kgx10

40kgx10

Hammer curls

40kgx10

45kgx10

45gkx9

Narrow push downs

48kgx10

63kgx10

63kgx10

Db curls

23kgx12

23kgx10

16kgx12

Superset

Wide grip push downs

40kgx25

40kgx20

40kgx15

With

V bar cable curls

40kgx15

40kgx12

40kgx12

More of a cardio session no rest most of the session wanted go keep going but arms pumped full of blood and had to go out

Beta aline seems to have cured my dizziness? Not had had any problems all week


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

mygym said:


> 211lbs up 9lbs on last week!
> 
> Waist up 1/4" now 34 1/4"
> 
> ...


Well this week I have upped calories again to 3200

Now 203lbs? Lost 8lbs! Wtf must of been a fat week as

Belly 34 1/4" still.

Guess il up calories again this week.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Treated my self to an arm work out
> 
> No rest
> 
> ...


I take it you wore a T shirt when you went out..... poser ..... :whistling:

Good weights used mate


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I take it you wore a T shirt when you went out..... poser ..... :whistling:
> 
> Good weights used mate


Funnily enough yes, but went to pick wife up in car so no posing!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

45mins on bike upped the pace a bit followed by 4 x 3mins rounds on heavy bag.

Shoulders fecked !

Pre Breakfast

Vit c

Aminos

Carb impact

Beta-aline

Creatine

Hmb

Breakfast

Codliver oil

Multi vit

90gms oats

1/4cup peanut butter

1 1/2 scoops of whey

200ml semi milk

Dinner

3 light wraps (weight watchers!)

330gms chicken

1 large pepper

1/2 red onion

Salsa sauce.

Snack

250ml low fat yoghurt

1 scoop of whey

So far

182 gms protein

188 gms carbs

62gms fat

2042 calories done

------------

Snack

2x granary bread

3x sausages!

Sauce

The more I eat the hungrier I get!

Ill be way over by night time!

Tea

1 1/2 baked potatoes

Tin tuna

Light mayo

Tomato, cucumber

Snack

I/2 a baked potato

Cheese and bacon mixed in not a lot just enough


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Cookies done for the week


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Leg day went wrong

So been tired and aching all over through the weekend but didn't want to wimp out so cracked on......

Squat

30kgx12

50kgx10

70kgx8

90kgx6

90kgx6

90kgx6 no strengh to much going on in head

Bb toe press

110kgx20

130kgx15

130kgx15

130kgx15

Db lunges

Right leg 23kgx12

Left leg 23kg x 1.5 reps sudden stabbing pain in base of spine ended up colapsed on floor luckly using dumbells and not a barbell !

So ended it there on the floor covered in ice packs.

Guess its time for a break


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Leg day went wrong
> 
> So been tired and aching all over through the weekend but didn't want to wimp out so cracked on......
> 
> ...


FFs mate,you can keep your luck.....sorry to hear this,take it easy!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> FFs mate,you can keep your luck.....sorry to hear this,take it easy!


Thanks, fecked off with it just want to train always the same with me worse thing is I never listen to myself I knew I shouldnt of trained today head just not in the right place.:mad:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

No! Not another injury! How's it feeling now mate?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> No! Not another injury! How's it feeling now mate?


Suprisingly ok thanks,

I think I wil work on my fittness for a bit give the heavy weights a rest and try get a bit more flexible.

Try take a few days off and think about it, hate not training.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

4 days off ! Lol tried to take a week off from training but give in.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back and shoulders

Steady slow reps, burn

Rotars

4kgx15

4kgx15

Arnold press

4kgx20

4kgx20

5kgx20

6kgx20

7kgx20

Good morning

Bwx20

10kgx15

10kgx15

10kgx15

Wide pull down slooowwww pause

63kgx20

78kgx15

78kgx15

78kgx15

Narrow pull down

78kgx15

78kgx15

78kgx15

Db rows

23kgx15

23kgx15

23kgx15

Db press

14kgx20

16kgx20

18kgx15

18kgx15

Lateral raises

10kgx15

10kgx15

10kgx15

Bradford press

20kgx15

25kgx15

30kgx15

Superset

Upright row with bentover row

30kg

15 + 25

15 + 25


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

50mins fasted on bike at a nice pace

4 sets of hanging knee raises, knees to head height to stretch back.

Barbell rotations 3 sets of loads full stretch.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Up 2lbs, 205lbs

Gut up to 34 1/2 want to keep this under 35" through winter bulk if possible.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs done

Back squats

30kgx15

50kgx15

70kgx6

90kgx6

90kgx6

Front squats

60kgx10

70kgx6 fckin bar rolling off shoulders

Hack squats in rack as sod all room!

90kgx10

104kgx10

118kgx10

130kgx10

140kgx10

Bb toe press

110kgx15

110kgx15

110kgx15

110kgx15

Thigh curls

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

Single leg extensions

50kgx12

50kgx12

Double leg extension

70kgx15

70kgx15

Now for a roast dinner


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest and shoulders

Added more weight on everything and shoulder held up

Rotar cuffs

4kgx15

4kgx15

Arnold press

4kgx15

5kgx15

6kgx15

7kgx15

Decline bench press

30kgx15

50kgx15

60kgx15

70kgx15

80kgx15

Weighted dips

+20kgx12

+25kgx12

+30kgx12

Incline db press

18kgx15

23kgx15

23kgx15

Bb ohp

30kgx15

35kgx15

40kgx15

Lateral raises

10kgx15

12kgx15

12kgx15

Rear db flyes

12kgx15

12kgx15

12kgx15

Upright bb row

40kgx15

40kgx15

Could of done a lot more

resisted!

Dont want to knacker shoulders before they heal.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Say goodbye to abbs

Hello bulky winter


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Bit of morning cardio on bike before work.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

209lbs so up another 4lbs

Gut still around 34.5"


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fcken good mood so had an ARM DAY

Rotar cuffs and arnold press 2x15 @5kg superset

Straight bar arm curls

30kgx8

50kgx8

60kgx8

65kgx6+2cheats

Scull crushers (tricep bar)

20kgx15

30kgx15

40kgx12

50kgx8

55kgx6 PB, could of done lot more but wrists couldn't!

Hammer curls (tricep bar)

55kgx8 PB

55kgx6

55kgx6

Tricep pushdown 3 bars

V bar

63kgx20

D handles

63kgx20

Wide straight bar

63kgx18

Db curls

23kgx15

18kgx18

18kgx12

Wanted to keep going but sadly head said don't! Less is more and all that!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs x 8 PBs

5 mins on bike

Back squat

30kgx10

50kgx10

70kgx6

90kgx6

110kgx6

110kgx4 not low enough crap form so stopped before back goes!

Front squat

70kgx10 PB

80kgx8 PB

Hack squat in rack

70kgx10

110kgx6

130kgx6

150kgx6 PB

160kgx10 PB could of done more? Not pushing it with my injury record lol

Bb toe press

130kgx12

130kgx12

130kgx12

130kgx12

Thigh curls

40kgx12 PB

45kgx10 PB

45kgx8

Single leg extension

55kgx12 PB

55kgx15 PB

Double leg extension

70kgx15

70kgx15

5 mins on bike


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back

Tired crap day at work

Rotar cuffs

5kg x10

5kg x10

Arnold press

6kgx10

7kgx10

7kgx10

Bb row! (Not been able to attempt this for sometime!) 

30kgx10

50kgx10

70kgx10

80kgx12

80kgx12

Close chins

3x10

Wide pull down

78kgx15

78kgx15

Low cable row

78kgx15

78kgx15

Narrow pull down

78kgx15

78kgx15

Bb twists

2x20

Bb good morning

24kgx15

24kgx15

Landmine single row (new one to me)

31kgx15

38kgx15

38kgx15


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest and shoulders

Still adding more weight shoulders not to bad.

Rotar cuffs

4kg x 15

4kgx15

Arnold press

5kg x15

6kgx15

7kgx15

Decline bench press (start off safety bars)

30kgx15

50kgx15

70kgx12

90kgx12

80kgx12

70kgx12

Weighted dips

30kgx12

35kgx12

Incline db press

25kgx15

27kgx15

Bb ohp

40kgx15

44kgx15

44kgx10

40kgx12

Lateral raises

12kgx15

12kgx15

Arnold press

12kgx15

12kgx15

Shrugs (to stretch delts more than anything)

27kgx15

27kgx15

27kgx15


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

60 mins fasted on bike,


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs with more PBs

Back squats

30kgx6

50kgx6

70kgx6

90kgx6

100kgx6

110kgx6

120kgx4 not low enough to count really

Bb hack squats

90kgx6

130kgx6

160kgx11 PB

180kgx6 PB

Front squats

70kgx6

70kgx6

Thigh curls

45kgx10 PB

45kgx11 pb!

45kgx6

Single leg extensions

60kgx10 PB

55kgx10

50kgx12

Really tired, maybe I shouldn't of done an hour on the bike this morning!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Beta-aline still working at stopping dizziness, Bp 97/62 straight after legs.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice healthy fry up!










3 turkey rashers

100ml egg whites

2 whole eggs

1 slice of protein bread

And sauce! (Didnt count the sauce!)

















Now to bake some more protein cookies:cool:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Cookies done

Man size, I could always break them in half


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Give me cookies now...or there will be trouble


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Give me cookies now...or there will be trouble


Need them for work!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Need them for work!


No I want them all


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> No I want them all


Thought you were in the trade! Get one of your minions to make some,

15gms protein

15gms carbs

6gms good fats

And better tasting than any I have bought


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Thought you were in the trade! Get one of your minions to make some,
> 
> 15gms protein
> 
> ...


It is Sunday. .cannot stop eating to bothering:laugh:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I know just had nice roast pork, recovering from yesterday's leg day.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Its back day

Warm shoulders with

Rotar cuffs 4kg x 15 x 2 sets

Arnold press 6kgx15 and 7kgx15

Bb twists 20

Bb row only back doing thid a couple of weeks and got a PB:cool:

30kgx15

50kgx12

70kgx10

90kgx10

100kgx8

110kgx6 PB

close grip chins

3 x 12

Wide pull downs

78kgx15

78kgx15

Db Precher curls

18kgx10

18kgx10

18kgx8

Narrow low cable row

78kgx15

85kgx15

Db curls (arms are fried before I start! )

18kgx10

18kgx10

18kgx10

Bb twists

20, 20

Good mornings

10kgx10

10kgx10

Never want to stop


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

60 mins on bike done, ready for nice big plate of homemade lasagne!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Update of a back pic


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest shoulders and triceps

Rotars

4kgx15 x2 sets

Arnold press

5kgx15

6kgx15

Decline bb press

30kgx15

50kgx15

70kgx15

70kgx15 (dropped the weight give shoulders a break)

Dips

Bw x 10

+ 40kg x 12 PB

+40kg x 8

Bw x 20

Incline db press

27kg x15

27kg x 15

Bb ohp

45kg x15

42.5 kg x 12

40kg x 10

Lateral raises

12kgx15

12kgx15

Lying cable extensions

33kg x 15

40kg x 15

Tricep pushdown

Narrow

48kg x 15

Mid grip

48kg x 12

Wide grip

48kg x 12


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

New scales!

207.8lbs

11.3bf


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Leg day

Back squats

30kgx10

50kgx6

70kgx6

90kgx6

110kgx6

130kgx6

135kgx ....10 1/2 reps as no where near low enough!

Bb toe press

135kgx15

135kgx12

135kgx12

Front squats

70kgx8

70kgx8

Thigh curls

45kgx10

45kgx10

45kgx10

Single leg extensions drop sets no rest

60kgx12

50kgx12

40kgx10

30kgx10

Bw squats x15 ! Lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So back on the bike for some fasted cardio, slow 60mins.....I hope.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

60mins coming up done.

Had a sample of iforce compete for intra workout tastes great !


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Young pic of my boy deadlifting


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jeez! That's early cardio for a Sunday! This was daddies long lie, I'm not up long  :thumb:

It's great when the little dudes take an interest, it can only be a positive thing!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Jeez! That's early cardio for a Sunday! This was daddies long lie, I'm not up long  :thumb:
> 
> It's great when the little dudes take an interest, it can only be a positive thing!


Lol

Even harder after training legs last night!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Lol
> 
> Even harder after training legs last night!


Ooft! F*ck man, I wouldn't be able to walk never mind do cardio hahaha! Talking about legs, that's on my menu today! But no cardio the next day :nono: :lol:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Ooft! F*ck man, I wouldn't be able to walk never mind do cardio hahaha! Talking about legs, that's on my menu today! But no cardio the next day :nono: :lol:


Yeah I know its torture but I do steady state, and stretch loads after seems to help with recovery of legs for rest of week.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Yeah I know its torture but I do steady state, and stretch loads after seems to help with recovery of legs for rest of week.


I think a lot of people forget about the stretching. Good man...oh, I'm one of those people who forget, but Yoga is appealing to me these days, just finding the time to try it out


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

2 monster cookies just cooked


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

so back and biceps

Warm the old dodgy shoulders up with

Rotar cuffs

4kgx15 x 2 sets

Arnold press

5kgx15

7kgx15

Then the games begin!

Bb yates row

30kgx10

50kgx8

70kgx6

90kgx6

110kgx6

120kgx6 PB:cool: that was max, wont be trying to beat that for a while. 

Close chins

+20kg x 6

+25kgx6

+25kgx6

Wide pull downs

76kgx15

7kgx15

Narrow low cable rows

76kgx15

76kgx15

Good mornings

20kgx15

20kg x15

Barbell rotations

25

25

Get breath back then

No rest other than switching arms!

Db prechers

20kgx15

20kgx12

Db curls

18kgx15

18kgx10

Lol arms were shot before I started!

Happy with that lot

And shoulders seem ok.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Still buzzzzzzzing? 

Good session mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> so back and biceps
> 
> Warm the old dodgy shoulders up with
> 
> ...


Nice grind mate :thumb: . Turns out yates row is just a bent over row, who'da thought lol. Throw in some closegrip bicep curls bar or ez-bar...these really get the arms pumped and sore, but it's quite hard to get them to do anything else!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Yate's rows awesome mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Yate's rows awesome mate


I agree, just never knew that's what people called them...that's twice this week I've been caught out with calling something different from someone else, doh!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> I agree, just never knew that's what people called them...that's twice this week I've been caught out with calling something different from someone else, doh!


Don't you hate it when that happens


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 140019
> Don't you hate it when that happens


Lol, yes. I like that little dude there, where are you getting these?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Lol, yes. I like that little dude there, where are you getting these?


I have a collection from over the years mate,this was from a fella who used to post on here


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I have a collection from over the years mate,this was from a fella who used to post on here
> View attachment 140020


Awesome man, that little dude is cool. I see these smileys kicking about here, but started to think there was some sort of catch for getting them lol

^^ar*sedude didn't show up till I replied! Nice hahaha


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Nice grind mate :thumb: . Turns out yates row is just a bent over row, who'da thought lol. Throw in some closegrip bicep curls bar or ez-bar...these really get the arms pumped and sore, but it's quite hard to get them to do anything else!


I only do quick burn on arms, tend yo do an arm day every other week or so bicep and tricep full blast!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Still buzzzzzzzing?
> 
> Good session mate


Calm down now lol

Great stuff though not fainted once while on it!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> I only do quick burn on arms, tend yo do an arm day every other week or so bicep and tricep full blast!


They get trained secondly most of the time anyway mate, saves you hitting a plateau with over training and no gain


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I've now stolen these 2 gor future emergencies!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> I've now stolen these 2 gor future emergencies!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> They get trained secondly most of the time anyway mate, saves you hitting a plateau with over training and no gain


Agreed mate as long as I get a good back, chest shoulders and legs in im happy.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I've saved them but they dont move only pics!

you got a Copyright on them!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Agreed mate as long as I get a good back, chest shoulders and legs in im happy.


Is this not a coffin dodger thread? You should be happy with what you got mate! lol...I'll just be happy to be alive at your age...should never have touched the drugs! :nono: :lol:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Is this not a coffin dodger thread? You should be happy with what you got mate! lol...I'll just be happy to be alive at your age...should never have touched the drugs! :nono: :lol:


****er


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm in bloody good nick for 57

Trouble is I'm 44


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> ****er


 :lol: :innocent: ...no aggravation intended, you'll live a long and prosperous life for sure


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> :lol: :innocent: ...no aggravation intended, you'll live a long and prosperous life for sure


Im not so sure about prosperous! Getting laid off at Christmas


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Im not so sure about prosperous! Getting laid off at Christmas


Wasn't expecting that mate! What is it you do (if you don't mind me asking?)? Any plans for future work?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Wasn't expecting that mate! What is it you do (if you don't mind me asking?)? Any plans for future work?


Prison maintenance manager, closing yet another prison. Want a stress free job next!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> I've saved them but they dont move only pics!
> 
> you got a Copyright on them!




He sorted it for me


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Prison maintenance manager, closing yet another prison. Want a stress free job next!


My dads in the same game, it's about time he got out of it and enjoyed his life. Stress free? Hit me up when you find one mate :lol: ...always do what makes you happy first ofcourse


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

On the bike for some fasted cardio, up late so probably only get 50 mins in then walk 1 mile to work.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest shoulders and triceps

Really stressed out but cracked on and raised most weights or reps still, shoulders dtill not to bad so one positive!

Rotar cuffs

4kgx15

4kgx15

Armold press

6kgx15

6kgx15

Decline bb press

30kgx15

50kgx15

70kgx15

70kgx15

Incline db press

31kgx15

27kgx15 (picked the wrong buggers up!)

32kgx12

Weighted dips

40kgx12 (equal pb)

40kgx10

40kgx10

Bb ohp

45kgx15

45kgx15

40kgx15

Lateral raises

13kgx15

13kgx13

Rear db raises

13kgx15

13kgx15

Lying cable tricep extension

40kgx15

45kgx12

Tri push down

Wide grip

48kgx15

Mid grip

48kgx15

Narrow grip

48kgx8

Done

Eat


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good man cracking on regardless...


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well tea over still hungry, the more I raise calories the hungrier I get!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Good man cracking on regardless...


Use the weights to keep my head straight but things building up and struggling to get sessions done without thinking about crap. 

Got any violin gifs?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

No work today stuff to try and sort so I can have a lay in,

uhmmm

so im now sat on bike doing fasted cardio!

Edit

60mins done.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Use the weights to keep my head straight but things building up and struggling to get sessions done without thinking about crap.
> 
> Got any violin gifs?


Get meditating mate. Sounds a bit g*y, but you really need to take time for yourself. Work body and mind or just get baked!  ...whatever works


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Use the weights to keep my head straight but things building up and struggling to get sessions done without thinking about crap.
> 
> Got any violin gifs?


No but I hope this helps


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> No but I hope this helps
> View attachment 140319


Which one am I !.?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Which one am I !.?


The one punching:rolleyes:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> The one punching:rolleyes:


Ooft! Nicely played mate


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I just got back from drs and went straight into my gym and beat the crap out of biceps (drs good not bad!)

Straight bar arm curls (obviously in the rack)

Pyramid, only rest to change weights

30kgx10

50kgx6

70kgx6

60kgx6

50kgx8

40kgx10

30kgx15

Db Precher

22kgx8

22kgx6

22kgx6

Cable rope hammers (didn't feel it hence 1 set)

33kgx15

Db curls

20kgx15

20kgx15

Db hammers

20kgx12

13kgx15

Well that seem to work as biceps feel like rocks!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice bicep session mate!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Nice bicep session mate!


Just a little treat lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Just a little treat lol


That's the words of a man who loves his training :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> That's the words of a man who loves his training :thumb:


Im already depressed as tomorrow is a rest day


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Im already depressed as tomorrow is a rest day


Lol, pig out mate...eating is a close second to the awesomeness of training...talking about eating, i got some Dim Dum and Salt and chilli mixed thingy to munch on now! Good times!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Lol, pig out mate...eating is a close second to the awesomeness of training...talking about eating, i got some Dim Dum and Salt and chilli mixed thingy to munch on now! Good times!!


Dim Dum? :lol:

Don't ya mean Dim Sum

Or is there something else you are noshing on bud?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Lol, pig out mate...eating is a close second to the awesomeness of training...talking about eating, i got some Dim Dum and Salt and chilli mixed thingy to munch on now! Good times!!


Funny you should say that


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Dim Dum? :lol:
> 
> Don't ya mean Dim Sum
> View attachment 140340
> ...


F*ck aye! :lol: Dim Sum, d is too close to the s


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Funny you should say that


Lol! Mate, that looks good! except for the chips, but nice man :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> F*ck aye! :lol: Dim Sum, d is too close to the s


Ding dong....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Ding dong....


Was that supposed to be sing song or ding dong :tt2:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Was that supposed to be sing song or ding dong :tt2:


An emblem by your tattlet,at your timblem,whilst stroking your ratlet!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> An emblem by your tattlet,at your timblem,whilst stroking your ratlet!


Aye, ye wurnae hinking ats how it wis gonna go did ye...it's goan aw dumbsh*ttery up in 'ere :wacko:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Aye, ye wurnae hinking ats how it wis gonna go did ye...it's goan aw dumbsh*ttery up in 'ere :wacko:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


>


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Aye, ye wurnae hinking ats how it wis gonna go did ye...it's goan aw dumbsh*ttery up in 'ere :wacko:


Wtf?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Wtf?


"Did you think you were going to pull that one off young chappy, did you...it's going all silly in here" - reasonable translation


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> "Did you think you were going to pull that one off young chappy, did you...it's going all silly in here" - reasonable translation


Class!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

209.4 lbs this morning so up 1lb and waist still 34.5" 

Going to try not to train today hate not doing anything but need a rest hurt all over


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> 209.4 lbs this morning so up 1lb and waist still 34.5"
> 
> Going to try not to train today hate not doing anything but need a rest hurt all over


34.5m waist mate?! You look smaller than that in your avi. Enjoy your day off bud :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> 34.5m waist mate?! You look smaller than that in your avi. Enjoy your day off bud :thumb:


North south translation problems again, lol

Was 34"

Trying to bulk with out going over 35" inches!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> North south translation problems again, lol
> 
> Was 34"
> 
> Trying to bulk with out going over 35" inches!


F*ck sake man!! Yesterday I said on another thread, I am emotional retarded, maybe I'm just retarded?! :lol: Keep the waist small mate, it gives a better look...I'm a 32" maybe slightly smaller


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> F*ck sake man!! Yesterday I said on another thread, I am emotional retarded, maybe I'm just retarded?! :lol: Keep the waist small mate, it gives a better look...I'm a 32" maybe slightly smaller


I was 41 1/2" in January 19.5 stone got down under 14 just to prove I could! Like a challenge.

Dont get me started on emotions!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> I was 41 1/2" in January 19.5 stone got down under 14 just to prove I could! Like a challenge.
> 
> Dont get me started on emotions!


Jesus! That's bigger than the 2012 pics mate! Nice going and great attitude to have :thumb:

haha, cold as ice mate...no emotions here and no talking about that rubbish either


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wasp like waist:laugh:

Mine was that when I was 5 or 6:lol:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Wasp like waist:laugh:
> 
> Mine was that when I was 5 or 6:lol:


Pmsl


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs

Lazy weekend=tiredness!

5 mins on bike!

Back squats

30kgx10

50kgx6

70kgx6

90kgx6

110kgx6

110kgx6

90kgx8

90kgx8

Bb calf raise

110kgx15

110kgx15

110kgx15

110kgx15

Thigh curls

45kgx10

45kgx10

40kgx10

35kgx9.5!

Single leg extension

60kgx12

50kgx10

Double leg extension

60kgx15

60kgx15

Intended on getting on bike to cool down.......didn't happen!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Great voluum mate,well done right there


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Great voluum mate,well done right there
> View attachment 140464


Thanks,

Legs need a lot of work, never been goid at squats so trying to work on them.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So morning after legs and im on the bike for 60 mins of fasted cardio, any lb I put on goes straight to chest and gut


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ooft, your brave mate. How you feeling today?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Ooft, your brave mate. How you feeling today?


Just going to another stressful school meeting...... yet another day off work.

Legs feel ok now ish lol I think it really helps doing slow cardio the next day.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Ooft, your brave mate. How you feeling today?


Your training still going strong, good weekend with kids?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Not a good way to start the week mate. What's going on there?

Haha! if you say so...I hear this word cardio kicked around a lot :rolleye: I would imagine it would be good to keep the legs moving, it's only when you stay still that they hurt the most.

Got a chest and triceps session to bang on with later dude. Was an awesome weekend! And got to sort a few things out that can go in mine and the boys favor for getting them :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Not a good way to start the week mate. What's going on there?
> 
> Haha! if you say so...I hear this word cardio kicked around a lot :rolleye: I would imagine it would be good to keep the legs moving, it's only when you stay still that they hurt the most.
> 
> Got a chest and triceps session to bang on with later dude. Was an awesome weekend! And got to sort a few things out that can go in mine and the boys favor for getting them :thumb:


Been looking for a new school !


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Been looking for a new school !


How long you been looking mate? Seems like it's p*ssing you off now.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> How long you been looking mate? Seems like it's p*ssing you off now.


No not ****ing me off as such, he has aspergers so bloody hard work. School cant cope so looking into next step.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:



> No not ****ing me off as such, he has aspergers so bloody hard work. School cant cope so looking into next step.


Hope you get it sorted mate, the last thing you need is more stress. Is there any other help that you can get from other places, like SW or charities or other authorities to speed up the process and take some of the pressure?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Hope you get it sorted mate, the last thing you need is more stress. Is there any other help that you can get from other places, like SW or charities or other authorities to speed up the process and take some of the pressure?


Thanks, yeah all going forward now we think.

Got enough other problems to deal with.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Thanks, yeah all going forward now we think.
> 
> Got enough other problems to deal with.


It can all get to you bud, try and lower the stress in any way you can. Even meditate at night...stress will hit you in all ways and you'll not see it coming. Always take time for yourself when you can mate.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> It can all get to you bud, try and lower the stress in any way you can. Even meditate at night...stress will hit you in all ways and you'll not see it coming. Always take time for yourself when you can mate.


Yeah thanks, hence the training I go all to **** when injured!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Yeah thanks, hence the training I go all to **** when injured!


Same reason I train mate...sometimes I forget that, go downhill and remember why I keep at this


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So plan is back tonight and I'm supposed to be doing a week on less weight as joints catching my age up!

Well see if I can stick to 15 reps as beast mode usually kicks in!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So back

15 reps  light weight (yes me)

Rotars

4kgx15

4kgx15

Arnold press

5kgx15

7kgx15

Bb row

30kgx15

50kgx15

70kgx15

90kgx15

70kgx15

50kgx15

30kgx15

Could of left it at that as lats and forearms fecked

Wide pull downs

81kgx15

81kgx15

Mid underhand grip pull down

81kgx15

81kgx15

Narrow grip cable low row

81kgx15

81kgx15

Hypertensions

Bwx15

Bwx15

Face pulls

48kgx15

48kgx15

54kgx15

Barbell twists

20,

20,

20

Hanging knee raises

15

15

12


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow man! That's a real battering on the bb rows mate! Nice going :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Wow man! That's a real battering on the bb rows mate! Nice going :thumb:


Thanks manged to keep at 15 reps to although it was to positive failure still so not much of a deload!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Thanks manged to keep at 15 reps to although it was to positive failure still so not much of a deload!


That's what I was impressed about mate! Some strength there!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> That's what I was impressed about mate! Some strength there!


Getting it back again only been rowing again for about a month as shoulders were shot so trying to ease back but I love lifting!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Getting it back again only been rowing again for about a month as shoulders were shot so trying to ease back but I love lifting!


You're definitely exceeding fast mate in strength gains. I doubt I could get 15 on that heavy set lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> You're definitely exceeding fast mate in strength gains. I doubt I could get 15 on that heavy set lol


Been going up to 120kg for 6 reps again lately which around equal best I think.

Want to start rack pulks again soon but dknt want to pudh yo quick may alternate rows anc pulls


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Been going up to 120kg for 6 reps again lately which around equal best I think.
> 
> Want to start rack pulks again soon but dknt want to pudh yo quick may alternate rows anc pulls


Just do what works mate. But with injuries use caution. How's the progress coming along anyway, you getting your results? I haven't noticed, have you updated pics recently?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Pics on 674 and 652 are most recent, few pages back.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Got ye! Good man...abs are overrated mate, winter coat on, bulk and be ready for the early spring cut and boom! Summer show of time is on


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Got ye! Good man...abs are overrated mate, winter coat on, bulk and be ready for the early spring cut and boom! Summer show of time is on


Trouble is doing it natty so dont want to gain to much fat as hard to loose while keeping muscle


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Trouble is doing it natty so dont want to gain to much fat as hard to loose while keeping muscle


Doing it all natty myself too mate. It is hard, I'm trying to get the lean look but keep not lose the muscle...I figure Total Peptide from MP helps with this...higher protein than carbs per serving...just a thought for yourself mate


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Doing it all natty myself too mate. It is hard, I'm trying to get the lean look but keep not lose the muscle...I figure Total Peptide from MP helps with this...higher protein than carbs per serving...just a thought for yourself mate


Exactly how I lost weight last time high pro low carbs, still lost a lot of muscle but got the results I wanted, just enjoy the training to be honest.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Exactly how I lost weight last time high pro low carbs, still lost a lot of muscle but got the results I wanted, just enjoy the training to be honest.


...and looking good, that's always a bonus lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Been going up to 120kg for 6 reps again lately which around equal best I think.
> 
> Want to start rack pulks again soon but dknt want to pudh yo quick may alternate rows anc pulls


You know to take things steady ,that is half the battle won,now just carry out your own orders,injury is not an option....doing too well for that imo


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> You know to take things steady ,that is half the battle won,now just carry out your own orders,injury is not an option....doing too well for that imo


Thanks just needed that tonight, had redundancy training today banging headache ache all over and thinking shall I shan't I. Rest and eat it is!

Friday night training has always been a good way to start a weekend:cool:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Thanks just needed that tonight, had redundancy training today banging headache ache all over and thinking shall I shan't I. Rest and eat it is!
> 
> Friday night training has always been a good way to start a weekend:cool:


Good man,take care buddy


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So just a reminder low weight high reps:mad:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Weak as fouk?

Chest, shoulders and triceps

Rotars

4kgx15

4kgx15

Arnold press

5kgx15

7kgx15

Decline bb press

30kgx15

50kgx15

70kgx15

70kgx15

Incline db press

32kgx15

32kgx10 shoulders warnings so stopped there.

Dips

Bw x 15

20kgx15

20kgx11 (no strengh?)

Bb ohp

40kgx15

40kgx15

40kgx15

Lateral raises

10kgx15

10kgx15

10kgx15

Lying tricep cable ex

40kgx15

40kgx15

Tricep wide push dn

40kgx15

Mid grip push down

40kgx15

Narrow push down

40kgx15

Strange session felt so weak but so pumped from the start.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

209.6lbs this morning up .2lb!

Waist 35" up 1/2"

Wtf, now what?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Started taking CLA today so should be massive and cut to ribbons soon.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Still a good session mate. Lets face it most would just say "f*ck it" and not bother, but you carried on and repped out the session. Good man :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Still a good session mate. Lets face it most would just say "f*ck it" and not bother, but you carried on and repped out the session. Good man :thumb:


Thanks, just done leggs and same again really weak? Will try have a week off weights do some boxing for week maybe.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Weak leggs

Bike 5mins!

Back squats. form getting better

30kgx6

50kgx6

70kgx6

90kgx6

110kgx6

100kgx6

90kgx6

70kgx10

Front squats

70kgx6

70kgx6

Bb toe press

110kgx15

110kgx15

110kgx15

110kgx15

Thigh curl

35kgx12

35kgx12

30kgx12 just

Walked passes exercise bike:eek:

Felt really tired and weak again, could of give up at any point.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Weak leggs
> 
> Bike 5mins!
> 
> ...


There must be something in the water mate, I was feeling the same today. Nice one cracking out a session though :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> There must be something in the water mate, I was feeling the same today. Nice one cracking out a session though :thumb:


To much going on for me at the moment I think,

you sound like your loading your plate up but for a good cause.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> To much going on for me at the moment I think,
> 
> you sound like your loading your plate up but for a good cause.


As I said to paulandabbi, stress can really f*ck you over mate. Hope you're able to get all the stuff sorted out.

I have the experience mate, so if it helps, it's always good to pass on


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> As I said to paulandabbi, stress can really f*ck you over mate. Hope you're able to get all the stuff sorted out.
> 
> I have the experience mate, so if it helps, it's always good to pass on


Thanks mate, been having a bit of a health issue to top things off last few weeks

To much some days but will get through it.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Thanks mate, been having a bit of a health issue to top things off last few weeks
> 
> To much some days but will get through it.


Sorry to hear that mate. Nothing serious is it?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Nothing serious is it?


Pmd


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back on bike for morning after legs fasted cardio 

60mins done and good stretch


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Back on bike for morning after legs fasted cardio
> 
> 60mins done and good stretch


Good man. How you feeling the day?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Good man. How you feeling the day?


Ache

Waiting to train lol cant train today need to rest but training is the cure to all evils


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Ache
> 
> Waiting to train lol cant train today need to rest but training is the cure to all evils


Haha, take it easy the day mate, get some steaks a pig out :thumb: ...that's the best plan...my plan actually


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Haha, take it easy the day mate, get some steaks a pig out :thumb: ...that's the best plan...my plan actually


Roast beef in oven wont be having potatoes though! Not with my waist line!

At 32" I guess you can have chips with your steak!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

mygym said:


> Roast beef in oven wont be having potatoes though! Not with my waist line!
> 
> At 32" I guess you can have chips with your steak!


ive missed most of these, but am curious as to how many calories your cosuming daily, and if your still shedding fat? Apologies if its already been posted.As we age it gets tougher to get lean.Your doing a splendid job.Im in same positon.However, just using caloric reduction.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

essexboy said:


> ive missed most of these, but am curious as to how many calories your cosuming daily, and if your still shedding fat? Apologies if its already been posted.As we age it gets tougher to get lean.Your doing a splendid job.Im in same positon.However, just using caloric reduction.


Ive started a lean bulk few weeks back on 3200 a day now but any weight I add goes straight on gut


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Something happened and my waist is now 34" lol! F*ck it, it's winter 

A nice sunday roast always goes down well, shame no spuds though mate


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

mygym said:


> Ive started a lean bulk few weeks back on 3200 a day now but any weight I add goes straight on gut


So Ive read.It seems to go on the gut first, but its the last place for it to come off!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Something happened and my waist is now 34" lol! F*ck it, it's winter
> 
> A nice sunday roast always goes down well, shame no spuds though mate


You fat fevker no chips for you!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

essexboy said:


> So Ive read.It seems to go on the gut first, but its the last place for it to come off!


Yeah was for me I lost fat everywhere accept gut then suddenly gut shrunk every week. Just got to keep at it.

My problem now bulking is worrying about getting fat again!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

That's me told then :lol: I had two plates of dinner last night, couldn't help myself...missus made, chicken stroganoff, rice and roasted veg (butternut squash, sweet pots and carrots)...can't say no and there is more left which I will be having...very soon


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> That's me told then :lol: I had two plates of dinner last night, couldn't help myself...missus made, chicken stroganoff, rice and roasted veg (butternut squash, sweet pots and carrots)...can't say no and there is more left which I will be having...very soon


All good calories in there!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Something happened and my waist is now 34" lol! F*ck it, it's winter
> 
> A nice sunday roast always goes down well, shame no spuds though mate


My plan was to bulk till feb without going over35" gut then cut to 33" but im already at 35"


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> All good calories in there!


It was mint mate :thumb:

edit: Just go with it mate. By feb you can start cutting and lose it all no probs. The way I see it, is that it's winter and that means winter coat


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> It was mint mate :thumb:
> 
> edit: Just go with it mate. By feb you can start cutting and lose it all no probs. The way I see it, is that it's winter and that means winter coat


Agreed but it takes me a lot of time and muscle to loose the fat


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Agreed but it takes me a lot of time and muscle to loose the fat


You do enough cardio to make me cry mate, you should be fine lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> You do enough cardio to make me cry mate, you should be fine lol


I have to I am so unfit you wouldn't belive if I stop cardio I wouldn't have enough breath to lift!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> I have to I am so unfit you wouldn't belive if I stop cardio I wouldn't have enough breath to lift!


I wouldn't worry about 35" waist then mate. It should stay around that if you're consistent on the cardio :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> I wouldn't worry about 35" waist then mate. It should stay around that if you're consistent on the cardio :thumb:


I was 41" or so dont want to there again!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> I was 41" or so dont want to there again!


That's true mate and you don't need to, just try and keep it around the same. Your cardio will help...I don't even know what cardio is!! lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> That's true mate and you don't need to, just try and keep it around the same. Your cardio will help...I don't even know what cardio is!! lol


To be honest weekend cardio is done because I cant sleep, I just sit on the bike slow pedal and watch utube. Before u know 60mins is up


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> To be honest weekend cardio is done because I cant sleep, I just sit on the bike slow pedal and watch utube. Before u know 60mins is up


Go mental on the bike mate! Flat out for 3mins and then slow pace, then repeat...much more fun


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Go mental on the bike mate! Flat out for 3mins and then slow pace, then repeat...much more fun


I did that when I was cutting, it didn't agree with me!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> I did that when I was cutting, it didn't agree with me!


What happened man?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> What happened man?


Chest lungs heart! Lol just not fit enough yet!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Chest lungs heart! Lol just not fit enough yet!


F*ck sake man lol. Aye, it'll come mate, you'll get there and think it funny that you couldn't before


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> F*ck sake man lol. Aye, it'll come mate, you'll get there and think it funny that you couldn't before


Yeah I know lot better now than 10 years ago!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Yeah I know lot better now than 10 years ago!


Repped for the positive look at it


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

BACK and biceps

Bb upright row

30kgx10

50kgx6

70kgx6

100kgx6

120kgx6

Not done any rack pulls since shoulders went so pleased with a PB

120kgx6

140kgx6

150kgx6 PB

160kgx6 PB

wide pull down

84kgx15

84kgx15

Narrow pull down

84kgx15

84kgx15

Mid grip low cable row

84kgx12 FOREARMS BLOWN

84kgx12

Bb twists

20

Stretch

20

Ez precher arms fried!

30kgx6

40kgx10

50kgx7

50kgx7

Ez curls

50kgx6

50kgx6

Hanging knee raises

15

15

10

Exercise bike

10mins


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice workout mate! 120kg for upright rows is awesome! Well in bud :thumbup1:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Nice workout mate! 120kg for upright rows is awesome! Well in bud :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, yeah pleased with them not going to add more weight yet as it will be less lats more all body move!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Thanks mate, yeah pleased with them not going to add more weight yet as it will be less lats more all body move!


Understood mate. You going more for strength?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Understood mate. You going more for strength?


No dont really train for strengh more for fun, trying to low rep compounds and higher reps for isolations that way get the best of both


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

mygym said:


> 209.6lbs this morning up .2lb!
> 
> Waist 35" up 1/2"
> 
> Wtf, now what?


Well this week im 211.8lbs so up 2 lbs but yet again all on gut! Up another 1/2"

Last week was 3200 calories non training days

3400 on training days


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Well this week im 211.8lbs so up 2 lbs but yet again all on gut! Up another 1/2"
> 
> Last week was 3200 calories non training days
> 
> 3400 on training days


Keep at it mate, don't let it affect you. The best thing I did was throw out my scales, less stress


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Keep at it mate, don't let it affect you. The best thing I did was throw out my scales, less stress


Mirror never lies!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Mirror never lies!


Lol, I recon mirrors do mate...mines sometimes says I'm fat, then other days skinny


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Lol, I recon mirrors do mate...mines sometimes says I'm fat, then other days skinny


Yeah but my 'best' mirror called me a fat barsteward this morning!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Yeah but my 'best' mirror called me a fat barsteward this morning!


F*cking smash the pr*ck!! :lol:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> F*cking smash the pr*ck!! :lol:


Uhm another 7 years bad luck feck that not risking it but if it falls when I skam the door will that count!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Uhm another 7 years bad luck feck that not risking it but if it falls when I skam the door will that count!


Lol, superstitious much mate? Aye, that'll count...or "accidentally" falling into it is another way


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Another crap session but managed to do some flyes! First time since shoulders foocked so I'm having that as a positive

All weights less and/less reps guess I need some sleep:rolleyes:

Rotars

4kgx15

4kgx15

Arnold press

5kgx15

6kgx15

Flat bb bench press

30kgx15

50kgx15

70kgx15

70kgx12 no strengh at all (pb is 125kg)

Incline db press

32kgx12

32kgx9

Dips

+20kgx12

+20kgx12

+20kgx12

Bb ohp

40kgx15

45kgx12

45kgx12

Lateral raises

10kgx15

10kgx15

10kgx15

Incline db flyes (light stretch)

10kgx15

13kgx15

13kgx15

Lying cable extensions

40kgx12

40kgx7

Tricep push downs

Wide grip

40kgx12

Mid grip

40kgx12

Narrow grip

40kgx12

Wide

40kgx12

Mid

40kgx10

Narrow

40kgx12

5 mins on punch bag


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Now my boy has just asked "can we get the bows out" uhm my shoulders love archery after being trained lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fat bloke on exercise bike doing fasted cardio


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Archery!! YUS MAN! I used to do that, loved it. Did you get he bows out?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Archery!! YUS MAN! I used to do that, loved it. Did you get he bows out?


Yeah getting dark but got an hour in garden, used to goto a club but when I found out about job loss I had to renew membership and insurance fees so left for now.

Still a laugh got a straw bale in garden, and the mrs 'garden stuff' whoops!

You not shoot anymore?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Yeah getting dark but got an hour in garden, used to goto a club but when I found out about job loss I had to renew membership and insurance fees so left for now.
> 
> Still a laugh got a straw bale in garden, and the mrs 'garden stuff' whoops!
> 
> You not shoot anymore?


I did it in my teens dude. really enjoyed it, but stupidly left because I mate did  .

Those bows cost quite a bit mate! I always used the clubs ones. The missus must be pleased with you lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

John Andrew said:


> Mate, you are younger than my wife and she is 15 years younger than me! YOU ARE STILL YOUNG! Lucky you, The best years of your life are ahead of you. Enjoy every day, and you look to be in great shape, well done mate! Kindest regards, John


John thanks if your were talking to me?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> I did it in my teens dude. really enjoyed it, but stupidly left because I mate did  .
> 
> Those bows cost quite a bit mate! I always used the clubs ones. The missus must be pleased with you lol


Yeah bow prices can be mental, worse bit is the arrows and loosing/breaking them!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Yeah bow prices can be mental, worse bit is the arrows and loosing/breaking them!


Luckily for me I just used the clubs lot. But they were very specific on treatment of the equipment and you can understand why


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Luckily for me I just used the clubs lot. But they were very specific on treatment of the equipment and you can understand why


Yeah we started with kit club but got the bug! Shame only got a poxy small garden.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Yeah we started with kit club but got the bug! Shame only got a poxy small garden.


Check for any fields around your area mate where you can practice. If I had the money it's something I would start again, along with kickboxing


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Check for any fields around your area mate where you can practice. If I had the money it's something I would start again, along with kickboxing


Got some fields but plenty of dog walkers, could be a bit dangerous!

We have a laugh which is all I want.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Got some fields but plenty of dog walkers, could be a bit dangerous!
> 
> We have a laugh which is all I want.


Aye, lol...don't wanna be shooting a dog by accident!...or a person i guess 

Good man, I firmly believe in making memories with kids and that'll give them a good one :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Aye, lol...don't wanna be shooting a dog by accident!...or a person i guess
> 
> Good man, I firmly believe in making memories with kids and that'll give them a good one :thumb:


Yeah he has aspergers (I have spelling problems!) So this was good to get a connection together.

I did bit of kickboxing along with other stuff when I used to work on the door of night clubs. Good fun!

Got my punch bag up yesterday after training shoulders couldn't punch sod all!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Yeah he has aspergers (I have spelling problems!) So this was good to get a connection together.
> 
> I did bit of kickboxing along with other stuff when I used to work on the door of night clubs. Good fun!
> 
> Got my punch bag up yesterday after training shoulders couldn't punch sod all!


Exactly mate, doing something specifically together is the way to mold those memories.

Good fun man! I went from rugby to kickboxing and f*ck I was that tight I could hardly do the warm-up to begin with lol!

Haha! No mate, after a shoulder session I'm surprised you got the bag up!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Exactly mate, doing something specifically together is the way to mold those memories.
> 
> Good fun man! I went from rugby to kickboxing and f*ck I was that tight I could hardly do the warm-up to begin with lol!
> 
> Haha! No mate, after a shoulder session I'm surprised you got the bag up!


Uhmm bag still up! Get it down later lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Uhmm bag still up! Get it down later lol


 :lol: :lol: figures mate


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs, or squats squats and some other stuff

Back squats

30kgx8

50kgx8

70kgx8

90kgx8

110kgx8

Bb toe press

110kgx15

110kgx15

110kgx15

110kgx15

Back squats (a lot not low enough)

130kgx6

120kgx6

110kgx6

90kgx6

70kgx12

Thigh curls

40kgx10

40kgx6

30kgx9

Single leg extensions

50kgx10

50kgx10

50kgx10

Didnt want to train tonight but glad I did felt a good workout


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good to see you hammered one out when you never felt up to mate :thumb: That's dedication.

I wouldn't worry about not getting too low, you can work your way down. I used to do half squats on the heavy sets and work my way down, worked for me


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Good to see you hammered one out when you never felt up to mate :thumb: That's dedication.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about not getting too low, you can work your way down. I used to do half squats on the heavy sets and work my way down, worked for me


Yeah fist 5 sets were good next 5 sets weren't so low but enough to wreck my leggs!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back

Bent over rows

30kgx7

50kgx7

70kgx7

90kgx7

125kgx7 PB

PB so did a cheeky drop set no rest just cranked on

110kgx8

90kgx8

70kgx8

50kgx10

Lol arms like concrete!

Wide pull down

93kgx12

93kgx12

93kgx12

Low cable narrow row

93kgx12

93kgx12

93kgx12

Bb twists

20

Stretch

20

Stretch

20

Ez precher

50kgx10

50kgx9

40kgx8

Db row

32kgx12

32kgx12

Concentration curls

18kgx12

18kgx12

18kgx12


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking good in here! Nice on the PB  ...heavy preachers too mate!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Looking good in here! Nice on the PB  ...heavy preachers too mate!


Only started prechers recently, after doing back my arms are shot!

Was thinking about swapping about and doing back and triceps then add biceps to chest?

Not sure


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I throw arms in when I think they need mate. But I like doing tris or bis with legs.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> I throw arms in when I think they need mate. But I like doing tris or bis with legs.


I often think about that but never standing long enough when legs done!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> I often think about that but never standing long enough when legs done!


Lol. I do legs twice a week mate. So still enough in the tank.

Maybe chest and back and give arms a day to themselves?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Lol. I do legs twice a week mate. So still enough in the tank.
> 
> Maybe chest and back and give arms a day to themselves?


Yeah I was doing that for a while enjoyed it, cant train legs twice week (yet) takes me to long to recover. Want to as they need it!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Yeah I was doing that for a while enjoyed it, cant train legs twice week (yet) takes me to long to recover. Want to as they need it!


That's exactly why I do them mate. They sorely need it.

When you can you should. Worth it. I also train calfs eod. Been getting better results this way


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> That's exactly why I do them mate. They SORELY need it.
> 
> When you can you should. Worth it. I also train calfs eod. Been getting better results this way


I keep thinking go lighter so I can train them again but .... get carried away!

I'm just happy to be training at the moment gives me an hour in my own little world!

Next year things will be sorted on way or another and I can reset goaks and kick on.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> I keep thinking go lighter so I can train them again but .... get carried away!
> 
> I'm just happy to be training at the moment gives me an hour in my own little world!
> 
> Next year things will be sorted on way or another and I can reset goaks and kick on.


Haha! Youve got good strength anyway so why not.

Looking forward to seeing your new plan for the new year mate...hope you get everything sorted and things start going your way


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Haha! Youve got good strength anyway so why not.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your new plan for the new year mate...hope you get everything sorted and things start going your way


Thanks mate

Thanks for listening to my winging in pms! Cant rep you again yet have to spread the love!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Thanks for listening to my winging in pms! Cant rep you again yet have to spread the love!


Lol, no probs mate. A problem shared and all that  .

Haha, hussy! Im in the same boat, don't know who I can rep anymore!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Family reunion tonight with sister after not speaking for couple of years so head not in good place lol never going to be a good session as not looking forward to going out.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Push

Rotars

4kgx15

4kgx15

Arnold press

5kgx15

7kgx15

Flat bench

30kgx10

50kgx10

70kgx10

70kgx15 both shoulders aching so left it there

Dips

Bw x 10

40kgx12

45kgx12 PB

Bwx20

Bb ohp

50kgx12

50kgx12

50kgx12 no shoulder pain just weakness

Lying tricep cable ext

42kgx12

42kgx12

42kgx12

Lateral raises

13kgx12

13kgx12

Shoulders hurt

Tricep pushdown

42kgx12

42kgx12

42kgx12

Db press

18kgx20

18kgx20

18kgx12


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope the family reunion goes well mate. Watch that shoulder pain also. Maybe have a few days off mate, I know you hate the non training days, but it'll be better for the long run. Nothing worse than shoulders giving you pain


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Hope the family reunion goes well mate. Watch that shoulder pain also. Maybe have a few days off mate, I know you hate the non training days, but it'll be better for the long run. Nothing worse than shoulders giving you pain


Thanks mate,

As for shoulders I need to back of weight again and try decline dumbbell press I think.

strange how I can do heavy dips and now even do ohp with no pain.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah lower and hit the reps mate. Take about 5kg off and work from there. Shoulders can be cvnts at times, just be careful mate


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

214.8lbs up 3lbs this week calories up to around 3300-3400 now

Gut same size


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Holy crap the decorations are going up! First week of December

well ill leave it the mrs shes happy!

Im off to train leggs better of the 2 evils


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Bit of a delay as something in gym


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Damn Christmas mate! I'll need to gt that stuff up soon. Nice dog btw! ! :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well that worked, as I lay legless


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Barbell hacks squats

In rack stood on timber as sod all room!

50kgx15

90kgx10

125kgx10

150kgx10

170kgx6

Now this was a killer!

Squats,

but from atg up to just over parallel full tension felt like one long rep!

30kgx10

50kgx10

70kgx10

Full normal squats

70kgx10

70kgx0 cant feckin do 1 quads solid

Now that was short but did the trick


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I like how the mrs gets the tree to stand sideways, shes got the knack


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good leg session mate, especially if quads are f*cked.

That is really impressive wall mounting the xmas tree :lol:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Good leg session mate, especially if quads are f*cked.
> 
> That is really impressive wall mounting the xmas tree :lol:


Quads had it! Trouble is I want to do more in the zone! Just couldn't do another rep


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Quads had it! Trouble is I want to do more in the zone! Just couldn't do another rep


Sometimes the body wins that argument mate.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Sometimes the body wins that argument mate.


Yeah to true mate, never feel it in top of legs though ? Only from knee to mid quads.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Got called home from work this morning, mrs and youngest sick and with the wifes illnesses got to be a bit careful.

So ment to be a back and bicep workout tonight but as they both tucked up in bed thought I would have little go,

dropped the weights in the hope to not break the body down to much and be little less likely to be ill myself!

HOPE


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Small anti-ill routine

Wide chins

Bw 10

Bw 10

Bw 10

Under hand chins

Bw 20

Bw 10

Bw 10

Wide pull down

78kgx15

78kgx15

78kgx15

Db ohp

18kgx20

18kgx20

18kgx20

Front db raises

7kgx15

7kgx15

7kgx15

Lateral raises

7kgx15

7kgx15

7kgx15

Pleased to of held back as love to push myself but really can't afford to be ill at the moment with everything else going on.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

What age are you mate looking in good nick for a coffin dodger .... No ****


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

johnnya said:


> What age are you mate looking in good nick for a coffin dodger .... No ****


Lol

Thanks mate 44 years old

What years have you racked up?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

mygym said:


> Lol
> 
> Thanks mate 44 years old
> 
> What years have you racked up?


I'm only a mere child in comparison 43 LOL but I look like a bag of sh.te hence the cartoon AVI : )


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

johnnya said:


> I'm only a mere child in comparison 43 LOL but I look like a bag of sh.te hence the cartoon AVI : )


I use taptalk on a tablet so avi is to small gor my old eyes!

Never to old mate just do what you enjoy my problem is injuries always train to the limit and end up getting hurt! Recovering now from shoulder problems again.

Im supposedly lean bulking over winter but every pond goes on my gut!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok so feel like crap, family all still ill, prison closes in a few days and still don't know when I loose job! 

So with that in mind im going to try an extra legg workout or something but cant sit here wallowing in pity!

Or can I, whats on tv?

Prework needed 2 scoops of matrix rage should help:eek:

Wish myself luck and get changed

Goodbye!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back squats

30kgx8

50kgx8

70kgx8

90kgx8

110kgx8

110kgx8

Bb toe press

110kgx15

110kgx15

110kgx15

110kgx15

Thigh curls

40kgx12

40kgx12

30kgx12

30kgx12

Single leg extensions

Drop set non stop

60kgx12

50kgx12

40kgx10

30kgx10

20kgx12

And stretch

All things considered happy with that.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Feel like I've been ran over and got my shirt stuck on towbar and dragged 10miles up the road!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Been pretty rough last few days so decided to do a low weight high rep what ever sort of thing to catch up.

Rotar cuffs

5kgx15

5kgx15

Arnold press

6kgx15

6kgx15

Dips

Bwx12

Bwx12

Bwx12

Bwx12

Bwx12 bored!

Overhand chins

Bwx10

Bwx10

Bwx10

Underhand chins

Bwx10

Bwx10

Bwx10

Db incline press

18kgx15

18kgx15

18kgx15

18kgx15

Db ohp

18kgx15

18kgx15

18kgx15

Wide pull down

63kgx15

63kgx15

Mid grip pull down

63kgx15

63kgx15

Narrow pulldown

63kgx15

63kgx15

Lateral raises

7kgx20

7kgx20

7kgx15

7kgx15

Tricep pudh downs

Narrow grip

48kgx12

Mid grip

48kgx12

Wide grip

48kgx12

Db curls

18kgx15

18kgx15

Hammer curls

18kgx12

18kgx12

Forearms pumped other that felt like a cardio session so should recover quick!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Empty gym sad sight!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi matey, how's the old shoulder injury?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Hi matey, how's the old shoulder injury?


Not bad thanks, last couple of workouts have been really light high reps just for a break.

Glad to see your still training, thouht uou had gone!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Wednesdays,

Low weights can't be getting run down at the moment with sll other stuff on.

Back squatts

30kgx10

50kgx10

50kgx10

50kgx10

50kgx10

50kgx10

50kgx10

50kgx10

50kgx10

50kgx10

Flat bench

30kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

Bent over rows

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

Clean and press

20kgx10

25kgx10

25kgx10

25kgx10

25kgx10

30-60 sec rests


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest shoulders, being carefully light

Rotars

4kgx15

4kgx15

Arnold press

5kgx15

5kgx15

Flat bench press

50kgx12

70kgx12

70kgx12

Incline db press

22kgx15

22kgx15

22kgx15

Dips

+20kgx12

+20kgx11

+20kgx8 (train weak be weak! Half the weight and reps!)

Bb ohp

30kgx12

35kgx12

35kgx12

35kgx12

Lateral raises

10kgx12

10kgx12

10kgx12

Rear raises

10kgx12

10kgx12

10kgx12

Shoulders good on this weight, but not enough weight to be hitting other muscles but will try to stick with this kind of weight for now want to go for huge shoulders! Not ****ed ones!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Took the dog for a run/walk this morning in the gale force wind and rain!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

What about your job mate did you get any news


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

johnnya said:


> What about your job mate did you get any news


Finished thursday! But get paid till end of January.

http://www.dorsetecho.co.uk/news/10883538.WITH_VIDEO__Doors_close_at_Dorchester_prison_for_final_time/


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

mygym said:


> Finished thursday! But get paid till end of January.
> 
> http://www.dorsetecho.co.uk/news/10883538.WITH_VIDEO__Doors_close_at_Dorchester_prison_for_final_time/


Sad news mate hopefully youll get sorted soon


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

johnnya said:


> Sad news mate hopefully youll get sorted soon


Thanks mate going yo try to forget work for Christmas then sort it.

Did you watch video? I'm in it lol famous for z few seconds walking out jail green jacket white t shirt!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Did mate nice send off, missed you watching on a tablet though


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

johnnya said:


> Did mate nice send off, missed you watching on a tablet though


I was the huge one....


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back day

Rack pulls

30kgx12

50kgx12

70kgx12

90kgx12

110kgx12

130kgx12

150kgx6

165kgx6 (pb...so much for keeping reps high!)

Bb row

70kgx12

90kgx12

90kgx12 so wanted to bang more weight on but resisted!

Overhand chins

Bwx10

Bwx10

Underhand chins

Bwx10

Bwx10

Narrow grip cable row

93kgx12

105kgx12

105kgx12

Ez prechers

50kgx12

50kgx6 cant bloody breath need more cardio!

40kgx8


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Little tricep workout

Lying cable extension

33kgx12

40kgx12

40kgx12

40kgx12

Overhead extension (tricep bar) slow long stretch!

20kgx12

30kgx12

30kgx12

30kgx12

Narrow pushdown

40kgx12

40kgx12

40kgx12

40kgx12

Wide grip pushdown

40kgx12

40kgx12

40kgx12


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Christmas eve legs

Feel exhausted not much sleep in this whirlwind weather with fence disappearing into the night!

Back squats

50kgx10

70kgx10

90kgx10

110kgx8

110kgx8

Bb toe press

110kgx15

110kgx15

110kgx15

110kgx15

Front squats

70kgx10

70kgx10

70kgx10

And left it at that, need a couple of days off i think.

Nice depth and stretch, hamstrings getting stronger but felt the weight shifting to toes today.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fasted cardio this morning, ssc on my bike.

Eat about 10,000 calories extra in junk yesterday so this should burn all that off.......if only!

Every little helps:rolleyes:

60mins done


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest and shoulders

Shoulders recovering still but still adding weight

Rotars 4kgx15 4kgx15

Arnold press 5kgx15 6kgx15

Incline db press

22kgx15

26kgx15

32kgx15

32kgx15

Dips

+20kgx15

+20kgx15

Db press

26kgx12

26kgx12

13kgx15

Flat slow flyes (still hurts shoukders to much)

13kgx12

13kgx12

Lateral raises

10kgx12

10kgx12

Shoulders had enough


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back

Rack pulls

50kgx12

70kgx12

90kgx12

120kgx12

140kgx12

Bb rows

70kgx12

90kgx12

90kgx10

Wide pull dn

105kgx12

105kgx12

Narrow pull dn

105kgx12

105kgx12

**** food = **** training!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Adding more weight and shoulders feeling ok but stuck my chains on so if I fail I dont die!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest shoulders triceps

Warm up

Rotars 5kgx15 5kgx15

Armold press 6kgx15 7kgx15

Db press, incline

13kgx12

22kgx12

26kgx12

32kgx12

34kgx12

36kgx12  no pain in shoulders! Really wanted to add weight

Dips

+25kgx12

+25kgx12

+25kgx12

Bb ohp

40kgx12

50kgx12

55kgx12

55kgx12 last rep felt a bit in shoulder but not a problem.

Flat bench press

1 1/4 rep sets!  painfully nice

50kgx12

50kgx10

50kgx7

Lateral raises

10kgx12

10kgx12

10kgx12

10kgx12

Close grip pushdown

48kgx12

48kgx12

Mid grip pushdown

48kgx12

48kgx12

Wide grip pushdown

48kgx12

48kgx12

Well happy

Added more weight and shoulders stood up and said fuvk yeah give me more so next week I will !


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good to hear the shoulders are recovering pal, have a good New Years and look forward to smashing it next year!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Good to hear the shoulders are recovering pal, have a good New Years and look forward to smashing it next year!


Thanks yeah seem good at the moment!

Another year gone!

Happy new year to you too!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

222.8lbs this morning still going up.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

First session since new years eve, after shagging back leaning into car!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Shoulders chest triceps

Rotar cuffs and arnold press 2sets of 15 reps each

Db press incline

13kgx12

22kgx12

26kgx12

36kgx12

40kgx12

Dips

+25kgx12

+30kgx12

+37kgx12

Bb ohp

50kgx12

60kgx12

50kgx12

Flat bench press

1 1/4 rep style!

50kgx12

50kgx12

50kgx9

Lateral raises

10kgx15

10kgx15

10kgx12

10kgx12

Wide push down

48kgx12

48kgx12

Mid push down

48kgx12

48kgx12

Narrow push down

48kgx12

48kgx12

No pain what so ever in shoulders so well pleased added more weight again and held up well.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs

Back still bit tight so did front squats first to pre exhaust

Front squats

50kgx8

70kgx8

85kgx8 pb

90kgx8 pb

Back squats

90kgx8

90kgx8

90kgx8

Bb toe press

110kgx15

110kgx15

110kgx15

10 mins on bike

Left out knee ex and thigh curls, hope to do them separately if all good later in week.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

On my bike for some post leg day cardio....****ing pain?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

50 mins on bike, **** I hurt!

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Went wider stance on front and back squats yesterday. ......... I fuvkin hurt!

I did less than normal just changed stance .....ouch


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Lower back still tight but couldn't stay away so changed it to stretch out back.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back

Underhand chins

Bwx10 +35kgx6 pb? +37kg pb ?

Wide pull down

113kgx12 pb? 113kgx12

Narrow pull down

113kgx12 pb? 113kgx8

Face pulls

63kgx12 63kgx12

Rear flyes

13kgx12 13kgx12

Bb twists

20 20

Db curls

22kgx12 22kgx12

Db hammers

22kgx10 22kgx8

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Out with the dog for 3.5 mile walk earlier, legs are still ****in hurting from Thursday training.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back on the bike for some fasted cardio


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Sooooo an hour on bike out the way, oof this morning to pick up another little plate rack I won on ebay?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs!

5mins on bike and a little stretch

Back squats

30kgx8

50kgx8

70kgx8

100kgx8

120kgx8

130kgx6 not low enough really

Bb toe press

130kgx15

130kgx15

130kgx15

130kgx15

Front squats

100kgx6 would of been a pb but not liw enough to count

85kgx8

Thigh curl

40kgx12

40kgx12

Leg extension

70kgx20

70kgx15

Stretch


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So much for a lean bulk, lost 6lb overnight with the ****s


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Cardio was a fast pace walk with dog in the rain this morning.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest shoulders triceps

warm up with

rotar cuffs and arnold press both 2 sets of 15 reps

incline db press

13kgx12

22kgx12

37kgx12

42kgx11 this is a pb since shoulders ****ed up so happy with that

dips

+37kgx12

+37kgx12

Bb ohp

30kgx12

50kgx12

50kgx12

flat bench

1 1/4 rep style

50kgx12

50kgx10

50kgx7

lateral raises

16kgx12

14kgx12

10kgx12

7kgx12

6kgx12

lying cable extension

48kgx12

48kgx11

tricep pushdowns

wide

48kgx12

mid grip

48kgx10

narrow

48kgx10


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fasted cardio this morning was about 3.5-4 miles walking with dog only this time I had a backpack on with 7.5kgs in. 60mins fast walk in rain.?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Big blisters on feet!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com...em-upload_owner

Back day

Rack pulls

30kgx15

50kgx10

110kgx8

140kgx6

160kgx6

170kgx6 pb

180kgx4 pb

Underhand chins

+20kgx6

+30kgx6

+30kgx6

Wide pull down

108kgx12

108kgx12

Face puls

63kgx12

63kgx12

Bb twists

20

20

Db curls

22kgx12

22kgx10

Db hammer

22kgx10

22kgx10


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see some bigger weights being shifted buddy


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Nice to see some bigger weights being shifted buddy


Yeah shoulder seems much better as long as im careful!

Hows you?

Shoulder ok see yours were bad.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Arms! Done monday

Don't train arms much nowadays, somrtimes give them a bash on there own.

Warm up

Rope pushdown

33kgx25

Overhead tricep bar ext

20kgx12

30kgx12

40kgx12

40kgx10

Lying cable extension

48kgx12

48kgx10

Tri push down

48kgx10

48kgx10

Db curls

10kgx20

Precher db

16kgx12

20kgx12

Hammer curls, tricep bar

40kgx10

40kgx10

Concentration curls

20kgx8

16kgx8

13kgx8

10kgx10


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Yeah shoulder seems much better as long as im careful!
> 
> Hows you?
> 
> Shoulder ok see yours were bad.


Well that's great buddy!

Yes i have got it 90% correct,so too is elbow,the secret now is to keep it light and carry on squat and dead project,once i get over this abcess in tooth!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs Wednesday

Kept weight down a bit as head in another place

Back squats

Barx10

30kgx6

50kgx6

70kgx6

90kgx6

105kgx6

105kgx6

105kgx6

Toepress

105kgx15

105kgx15

105kgx15

105kgx15

Front squats

90kgx6

80kgx6

Then had to go... so walked/ran the dog


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Well that's great buddy!
> 
> Yes i have got it 90% correct,so too is elbow,the secret now is to keep it light and carry on squat and dead project,once i get over this abcess in tooth!


Glad you doing well, abcess auch bloody painfull!

Yeah I decided up the reps to 12 on most but as I train so feckin hard it makes little difference!

Widh I could carm down lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

No sleep this week head shot, under calories


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest shoulders

Incline db press

16kgx15

22kgx15

41kgx12

41kgx5 wtf

37kgx5

Ohp bb

30kgx12

60kgx9

50kgx12

45kgx12

Dips

+30kgx12

+30kgx12

Flat bench press

1 & 1/= style reps

50kgx12

50kgx12

50kgx7

Lateral raises non stop

16kgx12

13kgx12

10kgx12

Db press drop set non stop

22kgx12 .......30 seconds rest

22kgx10

16kgx12

13kgx12

10kgx15

Strengh really struggling today.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs 

Back squat

Bar x10

30kgx10

50kgx8

70kgx6

115kgx6

135kgx6 PB 

140kgx3 PB 

145kgx3 PB 

150kgx2 PB  they did get up a little to high but im still avin them!

Bb toe press

150kgx12 PB 

150kgx12

150kgx12

Thigh curls

40kgx10

40kgx10

30kgx12

Single leg extensions

50kgx12

50kgx12

50kgx12

Then.....

Walk/run dog for about 2 miles


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Where u been buddy? Long time no post...


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Where u been buddy? Long time no post...


Gone to the other side!

Still have a nose over here lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Which side is that then?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Which side is that then?


Another forum. Tdf


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Work tool in squat rack trying to gain bigger wheels


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

mygym said:


> Work tool in squat rack trying to gain bigger wheels


take care over there its a dark place been there barely made it back...did you get work sorted mate


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

johnnya said:


> take care over there its a dark place been there barely made it back...did you get work sorted mate


Yeah start Monday! Crap money and hrs but work so all good lol

You doing good?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Update pics of back


----------

